# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  كل ما يخص المريخ في مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا 2021

## الحريف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
في هذه المساحة نحاول أن نوثق للاحمر الوهاج كل كبيرة وصغيرة من نتائج الفريق وأداء اللاعبين وكل ما يخص الفريق 
ونتمنى أن يوفق الزعيم بتحقيق الانتصارات وكسب النقاط التي تمكنه من الترقي لدور الثمانية ومن ثم إلى الأدوار النهائية وتحقيق الحلم الأفريقي بإذن الله[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*يشارك المريخ في هذه النسخة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا باعتباره بطل الدوري الممتاز للعام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©/ ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ .
بدأ المريخ مشاركته في هذه النسخة من دوري ال64 حين واجه فريق اوتوهو الكنغولي ذهابا ببرازافيل  وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل الإيجابي بهدف لكل سجل للمريخ التش. وكان الحارس منجد النيل قد تصدى لركلة جزاء.في تلك المباراة.
في لقاء العودة بأم درمان فاز المريخ بهدفين دون مقابل تبادل في اخرازهما وجدي عوض وسيف تيري ليتأهل لدور ال 32 وواجه فريق أنيمبا النيجيري.
في لقاء الذهاب بام درمان دك المريخ شباك ضيفه النيجيري بثلاثية نظيفة بواسطة نجم المباراة سيف تيري (هاتريك ).
في لقاء العودة فاز أنيمبا بهدفين مقابل هدف سجل هدف المريخ سيف تيري. وبمجموع المباراتين تأهل المريخ لدوري المجموعات (16).
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*أوقعت القرعة فريق المريخ في المجموعة الأولى مع كل من
الاهلي المصري
فيتا كلوب الكنغولي
سيمبا التنزاني
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*جدول مباريات المريخ في دور المجموعات
الجولة الاولي
1 / الاهلي المصري × المريخ
16/1/2021 بالقاهرة
الجولة الثانية
2 / المريخ × فيتا كلوب
بأم درمان
الجولة الثالثة
3 / المريخ × سيمبا
بأم درمان
الجولة الرابعة
4/ سيمبا × المريخ
بدار السلام
الجولة الخامسة
5/ المريخ × الاهلي
بأم درمان
الجولة السادسة والأخيرة
6 /  فيتا كلوب × المريخ
بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج بتحقيق الانتصارات في دور المجموعات والترقي لدور الثمانية
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*أولى مباريات المجموعة
فيتا كلوب الكنغولي يستضيف سيمبا التنزاني
اليوم 12 / 2 / 2021
الساعة التاسعة مساءا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*انطلاقة اللقاء
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*صدمة داخل الأهلي بسبب علي معلول

اكد طبيب الأهلي أحمد أبوعبلة، غياب التونسي علي معلول الظهير الأيسر،  للإصابة في لقاء الفريق المقبل أمام المريخ السوداني بدوري أبطال إفريقيا،  حيث سيغيب عن الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين للإصابة.

وقال طبيب الأهلي لموقع  ناديه اليوم: "معلول أجرى أشعة رنين اليوم فور الوصول من الدوحة، بعد أن  تعذر ذلك بسبب الإجراءات الاحترازية ووجود البعثة داخل كبسولة طبية في مقر  إقامتها في الدوحة، وأثبتت الأشعة إصابته بشد في العضلة الخلفية يستوجب  العلاج لمدة أسبوعين".

وأوضح الطبيب، أن اللاعب يبدأ تنفيذ برنامجه العلاجي من أجل تجهيزه للمرحلة المقبلة.

وأشار  أبو عبلة إلى المحاولات الحثيثة التي بذلها الجهاز الطبي من أجل لحاق  معلول بمباراة بالميراس البرازيلي أمس، لكن آلام الخلفية للاعب حالت دون  ذلك.

كما كشف طبيب الأهلي معاناة صلاح محسن رأس الحربة من آلام في  العضلة الأمامية وسيخضع لفحص بالأشعة غدا، لتحديد حجم الإصابة وموقفه من  مباريات الفريق الفترة المقبلة.

وعادت بعثة الأهلي إلى القاهرة عصر اليوم، الجمعة، قادمة من قطر بعد الفوز بالميدالية البرونزية لكأس العالم للأندية.

ويستعد الأهلي لمواجهة المريخ السوداني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة الأولى لدوري المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

على  صعيد آخر، قرر الجهاز الفني استئناف تدريبات الفريق بعد غدٍ الأحد،  استعدادًا لمواجهة المريخ ومنح اللاعبين راحة سلبية، من التدريبات اليوم  الجمعة وغدًا السبت.

ويجري الفريق مسحة طبية بعد غدٍ الأحد تحت إشراف الاتحاد الإفريقي "كاف" قبل مواجهة المريخ.

*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					





الدقيقة 30 ومازال التعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي عطبراوي
					

صدمة داخل الأهلي بسبب علي معلول

اكد طبيب الأهلي أحمد أبوعبلة، غياب التونسي علي معلول الظهير الأيسر،  للإصابة في لقاء الفريق المقبل أمام المريخ السوداني بدوري أبطال إفريقيا،  حيث سيغيب عن الملاعب لمدة أسبوعين للإصابة.

وقال طبيب الأهلي لموقع  ناديه اليوم: "معلول أجرى أشعة رنين اليوم فور الوصول من الدوحة، بعد أن  تعذر ذلك بسبب الإجراءات الاحترازية ووجود البعثة داخل كبسولة طبية في مقر  إقامتها في الدوحة، وأثبتت الأشعة إصابته بشد في العضلة الخلفية يستوجب  العلاج لمدة أسبوعين".

وأوضح الطبيب، أن اللاعب يبدأ تنفيذ برنامجه العلاجي من أجل تجهيزه للمرحلة المقبلة.

وأشار  أبو عبلة إلى المحاولات الحثيثة التي بذلها الجهاز الطبي من أجل لحاق  معلول بمباراة بالميراس البرازيلي أمس، لكن آلام الخلفية للاعب حالت دون  ذلك.

كما كشف طبيب الأهلي معاناة صلاح محسن رأس الحربة من آلام في  العضلة الأمامية وسيخضع لفحص بالأشعة غدا، لتحديد حجم الإصابة وموقفه من  مباريات الفريق الفترة المقبلة.

وعادت بعثة الأهلي إلى القاهرة عصر اليوم، الجمعة، قادمة من قطر بعد الفوز بالميدالية البرونزية لكأس العالم للأندية.

ويستعد الأهلي لمواجهة المريخ السوداني يوم الثلاثاء المقبل في الجولة الأولى لدوري المجموعات لبطولة دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

على  صعيد آخر، قرر الجهاز الفني استئناف تدريبات الفريق بعد غدٍ الأحد،  استعدادًا لمواجهة المريخ ومنح اللاعبين راحة سلبية، من التدريبات اليوم  الجمعة وغدًا السبت.

ويجري الفريق مسحة طبية بعد غدٍ الأحد تحت إشراف الاتحاد الإفريقي "كاف" قبل مواجهة المريخ.




على معلول كان على وشك المشاركة في مباراة بالميراس في الدقائق الأخيرة لتنفيذ إحدى ضربات الترجيح الا ان صافرة النهاية حرمته من ذلك إذ كان على خط التماس مع الحكم الرابع في انتظار خروج الكورة للمشاركة الا ان صافرة الحكم الغواتيمالي كان اسرع
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نهاية الشوط الأول بين فيتا كلوب وسيمبا بالتعادل السلبي



*

----------


## الحريف

*انطلاقة الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*سيمبا التنزاني يتقدم بهدف في الدقيقة 60
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

* نهاية المباراة || 


سيمبا التنزاني ينتزع ثلاثه نقاط غالية من ملعب فيتا كلوب الكونغولى ويتصدر المجموعة الأولى || 

*

----------


## Mars1

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد دوما وابدا

*

----------


## الحريف

*صباح الخير شباب ومشكورين على المشاركة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*هل فوز سيمبا على فيتا كلوب على ملعبه في صالح المريخ؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*https://btolat.myvidnow.net/embed/XS...X3CENNWAarUAhs
*

----------


## الحريف

*


*

----------


## الحريف

*أسطورة المريخ فيصل العجب يصرح عن مباراة الأهلي المصري و المريخ السوداني

فيصل العجب  ||  علاقتي مع المريخ ليس التواجد داخل النادي .. الأحمر هو حياتي

فيصل العجب  || المريخ سيرتاح كثيراً بغياب على معلول

فيصل العجب  || الحذر واجب من مجدي أفشه و كهربا

فيصل العجب  || أتوقع تألق التاج يعقوب في مباراة الأهلي المصري

فيصل العجب  || سيف تيري قادر على هز شباك الأهلي المصري

فيصل العجب  || الأهلي المصري جاهز للمباراة و يستطيع تحقيق الفوز

فيصل العجب  || هناك فوارق كبيرة في الإعداد و الجاهزية و الإنسجام بين الأهلي المصري و المريخ السوداني 

فيصل العجب || رغم صعوبة المباراة و لكن المريخ يستطيع الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية و ذلك يتطلب الكثير من العمل و الجهد

فيصل العجب || الآن أعمل مع كوبر و لكن متابع بشغف ما يحدث داخل النادي الأحمر

فيصل العجب || شخصياً متفائل بنتيجة إيجابية للمريخ أمام الأهلي المصري

فيصل العجب || أي نتيجة إيجابية أمام الأهلي المصري تجعل المريخ يؤدى بقية المباريات بروح معنوية و ثقة عالية

فيصل العجب || ثقتي كبيرة في رجال الأحمر و المريخ في الموعد بإذن الله .[IMG][/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فريقنا تدرب في الثانية عشر من ظهر اليوم السبت بملعب حرس الحدود وينتظر ان يتدرب الفريق مساءا بذات الملعب
الزعيم
#نادي_الشعب
#almerreikh
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*نتائج مباريات اليوم في دوري الابطال
الترجي التونسي 2 × تونغيت السنغالي 1
مازيمبي الكنغولي 0 × شباب بلوذداد الجزائري 0
صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي 2 × الهلال 0
حوريا كوناكري الغيني 2 ×بترواتليتيكو الانغولي 0
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المسلمي: المريخ السوداني سيّطر محليًا على الألقاب ويحلم بالكأس الإفريقي

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أمين المسلميّ توقّع أنّ يحسم التعادل نتيجة مباراة الأهلي المصري والمريخ السوداني.

أوضح مدرب المريخ الأسبق، التونسي أمين المسلمي، أنّ المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال إفريقيا صعبة للغاية، مشيرًا إلى أنّ المريخ السوداني يسعى بكلّ قوةٍ من أجل الحصول على اللقب الإفريقي بعد سيطرته محليًا بنيله على لقب الدوري المحليّ ثلاث مرات.


وقال أمين المسلمي، في تصريحاتٍ لقناة الأهلي،السبت، إنّ المريخ دعّم صفوفه قبل مرحلة المجموعات بعناصر مميزة.

وأبان المسلمي أنّ المريخ يفتقد لعناصر صاحبة إمكانيات عالية جدًا، مشيرًا إلى أنّ غياب رمضان عجب، محمد  الرشيد، وأحمد حامد التش ستكون نقطة سلبية.

وأضاف” من الأشياء السلبية هو تغيّب بعض اللاعبين من بينهم التشّ الذي يعدّ أفضل العناصر، وأعتقد أنّ


وامتدح المسلمي المدرب نصر الدين النابي، مبينًا أنّه يملك إمكانيات كبيرة غير أنّ الوقت لم يسعفهم لجهة أنّه سيخوض مباراة صعبة أمام الأهلي.

وأشار المسلمي إلى أنّ مباراة الأهلي المصري ستكون صعبة للغاية على المريخ السوداني، لجهة أنّ ممثل مصر يملك شخصية قوية في الملعب، وقويّ هجوميًا.

وأضاف” المريخ السوداني بالعناصر التي يضمها وبلمسة تدريبية يستطيع أنّ يقدّم مباراة فوق المتوسط”.

وتابع” أعتقد أنّ النابي يطمح إلى الفوز ولكن لن يكون سهلاً ، وأتوقّع أنّ تكون المباراة تعادلية”.

وأردف”قدوم الأهلي من مشاركته العالمية واحتكاكه بأندية كبيرة منحه شحنة معنوية، والفريق يتواجد في نقطة إيجابية”

والثلاثاء، يحلّ المريخ السوداني ضيفًا على الأهلي المصري ضمن المرحلة الأولى من دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.

وأوقعت القرعة الإفريقية، المريخ في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، فيتا كلوب الكنغولي، سيمبا التنزاني.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*أيمن أشرف مهدد بالغياب عن مباراة الأهلي والمريخ السوداني






اكتفى أيمن أشرف مدافع الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي بأداء جانب من التدريبات البدنية والاستشفائية في «الجيم» على هامش مران الفريق اليوم الأحد.

واستأنف الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي تدريباته عصر اليوم الأحد على ملعب التتش بالجزيرة، بعد الراحة السلبية التي حصل عليها اللاعبون، عقب التتويج بالميدالية البرونزية في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية.

ويستعد الأهلي لمباراة المريخ السوداني المقرر إقامتها بعد غد في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وذكر الموقع الرسمي للنادي الأهلي أن أيمن أشرف غاب عن المشاركة في التدريبات الجماعية على هامش المران الذي أقيم على ملعب مختار التتش بالجزيرة اليوم الأحد.

ويؤدي أيمن أشرف جانبا من التدريبات البدنية والتأهيلية بسبب شكواه من إجهاد خفيف في العضلة الخلفية على أن يحدد الجهاز الطبي والفني موقفه غدا من اللحاق بمباراة الفريق المقبلة أمام المريخ السوداني.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فرمان من موسيماني للاعبي الأهلي قبل انطلاق المران.. ومسحة طبية استعدادًا للمريخ






عقد الجنوب افريقي بيتسو موسيماني المدير الفني للفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي جلسة مع لاعبي القلعة الحمراء قبل بداية مران الفريق اليوم الأحد على ملعب مختار التتش بالجزيرة.

ويستأنف الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي تدريباته عصر اليوم على ملعب التتش بالجزيرة عقب الراحة السلبية التي حصل عليها اللاعبون بعد كأس العالم للأندية والتي حصل خلالها الأهلي على الميدالية البرونزية.

وأجرى لاعبو الأهلي في البداية مسحة طبية قبل انطلاق المران استعدادًا لمواجهة المريخ السوداني مساء الثلاثاء القادم في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات ببطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا.

واجتمع موسيماني بلاعبي الفريق قبل انطلاق المران وحرص على الحديث معهم مطالبًا إياهم بضرورة غلق صفحة كأس العالم للأندية والتركيز على ما هو قادم.

وطلب موسيماني من اللاعبين ضرورة اغلاق صفحة البطولة التي حصد فيها النادي الأهلي ميدالية المركز الثالث بالفوز على بالميراس البرازيلي من أجل التركيز في المواجهات المحلية والقارية المقبلة لاستكمال مسيرة الفريق الناجحة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*غيابات الاهلى المصري غدا ليست مؤثرة :

يغيب عن الاهلى فى مباراته غدا امام المريخ عدد من اللاعبين الكبار بسبب الاصابات والايقاف لكن من وجهة نظرى غيابات غير مؤثرة لان الفريق يمتلك بدائل قوية على الدكة ..

مثلا فى الهجوم غياب الشحات للايقاف وغياب صلاح محسن وطاهر محمد طاهر ووليد سليمان للاصابة لن تؤثر كثيرا .. هناك كهربا وولتر بواليا واجاييه ومحمد شريف ومروان محسن هجوميا الفريق يملك بدائل جيدة تغطى الغيابات .
خط الوسط ,, اهم خط فى الاهلى ومركز خطورته الاساسية الفريق مكتمل ولا يعاني من اى مشكلة لدى الرباعي افشة والسولية وحمدى فتحى واليو ديانغ . اى ثلاثة منهم سيكون الخطر الحقيقي وخصوصا افشة .
خط الدفاع الغيابات ستكون مؤثرة فى حال تاكد غياب ايمن اشرف (حتى الان هناك شك فى مشاركته ) لان ايمن اشرف هو من يغطي غياب على معلول المصاب كما حدث فى كاس العالم فالاهلى يملك متوسط دفاع بدر بنون وممكن ان يلعب بجواره ياسر ابراهيم او احمد بيكهام فى مكان ايمن اشرف لكن الفريق لا يملك لاعب جاهز مكان معلول الا ايمن اشرف وفى غيابه ستكون هناك مشكلة . على معلول مفتاح هجومى مهم للاهلى لان محمد هانى ادواره الهجومية اقل وفى غيابه ايمن يسد لكن غياب الاثنين يعنى الدفع بلاعب غريب عن الخانة او غير جاهز مثل وحيد . 
عكس المريخ غياباته اكثر تاثيرا .. فلاعب مثل التش كصانع لعب لا يوجد له بديل فى المريخ للاسف وغياب الثنائي رمضان والرشيد للايقاف خلله كبير فى خط الوسط ولا نعرف مستوى المحترف اليوغندى حتى الان بطيخة مقفولة ..فى الطرف اليسار الفريق يعاني من ضعف واضح وغياب خميس صاحب الادوار الدفاعية سيشكل خلل اما لقلة خبرة طبنجة او ضعف الادوار الدفاعية لاحمد ادم . دفاعيا عدم قيد المدافع النيجيري خطا ادارى كبير يستحق المحاسبة لان دفاع الفريق كان فى حاجة لمحترف يحمل الدفاع .
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*علي اسد جاهزون للاهلي والعودة بنتيجة ايجابية

صرح الاستاذ علي أسد عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بأنهم يقدرون قيمة الأهلي باعتباره حامل اللقب، قائلًا أن فريقه لا يقل شأنًا وتمنى أن يصعد بجانب حامل اللقب عن المجموعة.

إ
وقال عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ في تصريحاته لقناة "أون تايم سبورتس 2" الفضائية: "مباراة المريخ أمام الأهلي للتاريخ بالتأكيد، فالمريخ نادي كبير وعريق وله صولات وجولات وهناك استعداد تام والمباراة ستكون حبية على المستطيل الأخضر".

وفيما يتعلق باستقبال الفريق في مصر، قال: "كل الأمور طيبة بالنسبة لنا في مصر، والاستقبال جيد، ونتمنى أن يكون هناك مباراة تليق بالفريقين في المستطيل الأخضر".

وأوضح موقف الفريق مع استقدام مدير فني جديد، قائلًا: "المدرب الجديد حضر للسودان منذ أسبوعين، لكن النادي يمتلك قامات ممتازة للغاية على مستوى فني مرتفع، ونطمح أن نمضي بعيدًا في هذه المنافسة".

ورفض الاستاذـعلي اسد اختيار لاعب واحد يعتبره الأفضل في الأهلي: "خلال متابعتي للأهلي أقول أن كل اللاعبين ممتازين، وخاصة أنه عائد من كأس العالم للأندية، وبالتأكيد هم على مستوى مرتفع جدًا ولا مجال للاعتماد على فرد، وأنا كإداري لا أتحدث عن شيء فني والمدرب هو من يضع تقييم للمنافس".

واختتم بالكشف عن توقعاته للمتأهلين من المجموعة، التي تضم سيمبا التنزاني وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي: "توقعاني وأمنياتي أن يصعد المريخ والاهلي معًا عن المجموعة"
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يعسكر بالقاهرة إستعدادا لفيتا

_تشير متابعات "قلم رياضي" إن المريخ لن يعود سريعا للوطن بعد  مباراة  الأهلي  المصري   يوم   السادس  عشر   من الشهر الجاري ،  وإنما قرر مواصلة معسكره بالقاهرة  وذلك إستعدادا لمباراته القادمة أمام""  فيتاكلوب "" الكنغولي  ضمن  مباريات الجولة الثانية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا...

__ويسعى الجهاز  الإداري بالفريق في ترتيب مبارتان  وديتان  قبل العوده  للعاصمة  القومية  الخرطوم   ويأتي    في مقدمة خيارات المباريات الودية الإسماعيلي  المصري  ..

_ وسوف يقدم  مجلس   المريخ  في غضون الساعات القادمة   خطابا   للاتحاد   السوداني   لكرة  القدم  يحوي طلب  تأجيل  مباريات الفريق في الدوري الممتاز  ليتمكن الفريق من الإعداد بصورة طيبة  خاصة وأن الفريق لا يمتلك حاليا ملعب  لإقامة
تمارينه   بصورة   طيبة   وفي  ذلك   إنشغال ملاعب العاصمة بالمباريات في الدوريات المختلفة  ...

__يذكر إن المباراة الأولى في  المجموعة بين سيمبا وفيتا كلوب   إنتهت بفوز الفريق التنزاني  بهدف وحيد كفل له صدارة المجموعة في انتظار لقاء المريخ والأهلي ..
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*سبورتاق | متابعات | أعلن النادي "الأهلي" المصري سلبية جميع نتائج مسحة "كورونا"، قبل مواجهة "المريخ" مساء الثلاثاء.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613401856670.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*قائمة الاهلي لمواجهة الزعيم
FB_IMG_1613413394966.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*التمرين الختامي للأهلي قبل مواجهة الزعيم غدا
FB_IMG_1613414139765.jpg
FB_IMG_1613414145696.jpgFB_IMG_1613414156266.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*سلبية فحص كورونا للاعبي المريخ قبل مواجهة الاهلي
 الحمد لله â‌¤ï¸ڈ

الحمد لله .. سلبية مسحة جميع لاعبي الفريق قبل مواجهة الاهلي المصري غداً
#المسالمة1908
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مدير الجهاز الفني لنادي الأهلي القاهري ... لا ننكر بأن هنالك اصابات كثيرة تضرب الفريق قبل لقاء المريخ السوداني  ولكن سنحاول ايجاد بدلاء ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية هي العقم الهجومي ولأن دائما المباريات الاولى في دور المجموعات تعتبر مهمة نحتاج الى لاعب وسط هداف لكي يكمل هذا النقص 

#الصفوة ود البروف âڑ½â‌¤
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*في الموتمر الصحفي
قائد الجهاز الفني لفريق المريخ السوداني متحدثا عن لقاء فريقه ضد نظيره الأهلي القاهري ،،، الأهلي القاهري كتاب مفتوح بالنسبة لنا ونعرف كل صغيرة وكبيرة عنه ولن العب بخطة دفاعية لأنني أعرف جيداً نقاط ضعف الاهلي في الدفاع خصوصاً بعد تأكيد غياب لاعبين في يلعبون بنفس الخانة ( علي معلول + أيمن أشرف ) .

#الصفوة ود البروف âڑ½â‌¤
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*في الموتمر الصحفي

 .... نجم المريخ السوداني ( بكري عبد القادر ) الشهير ببكري المدينة يدلي بتصريحاته حول اللقاء المرتقب . 
- لن نتنازل عن الثلاث نقاط . 
- الأهلي القاهري طريقة لعبه معروفة 
_ انتظروا توهجي في المباراة 
_ سوف نسعد الجالية السودانية في القاهرة 
_ لا بديل عن الانتصار على الأهلي سوى الانتصار على الأهلي .

#الصفوة ود البروف âڑ½â‌¤
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*رئيس لجنة الإنضباط : إيقاف ثلاثي المريخ يسري دولياً


أكّد رئيس الإنضباط التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مولانا "محمد عوض حميدة" في تصريحات خاصة لـ#سبورتاق أن العقوبة التي أوقعتها اللجنة على الثلاثي "رمضان عجب، محمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس" تسري على النطاقين المحلي والدولي وأن اللاعبين لا يحق لهم المشاركة في أي مباراة تنافسية سواء محلية أو دولية إلاّ بعد إنتهاء عقوبة الإيقاف.

وأشار مولانا "محمد عوض حميدة" في حديثه لسبورتاق بأن هنالك سابقة حدثت إبان توقيع عقوبة انضباطية على اللاعب "بكري المدينة" ووقتها قام المريخ باستفسار رئيس الإتحاد بخطاب رسمي حول إمكانية مشاركة اللاعب مع فريقه في مباراة دولية وجاء الرد بعدم إمكانية مشاركته.

وأكَّد رئيس لجنة الإنضباط في ختام حديثه لسبورتاق أن اللائحة الدولية تؤكد أن العقوبة التي تم توقيعها على اللاعبين الثلاثة تسري على النطاقين المحلي والدولي وبالتالي لا يحق لهم المشاركة في أي مباراة إلا بعد نهاية الإيقاف.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

* شدد دارين ماتوكس مهاجم المريخ السوادني على أن مواجهة الأهلي لن تكون سهلة، خاصة أن الفريق الأحمر يمر بفترة رائعة بعد فوزه بدوري أبطال إفريقيا واحتلال المركز الثالث في كأس العالم للأندية.

وقال دارين ماتوكس لـFilGoal.com: "الأهلي فريق جيد ولديه مدرب جيد ويقدمون كرة قدم في المستوى العالي".

وأضاف "شاهدت مباراة الأهلي ضد بايرن ميونيخ وقدم الفريق الأحمر أداء أكثر من ممتاز، لذلك نحتاج لأن نكون بكامل تركيزنا في هذه المواجهة ولا نخاف منهم".

وأكمل "نحن نحترم كل الأندية ولكن لدينا إمكانيات كبيرة ونستطيع تحقيق الفوز بالتأكيد".

المهاجم الجامايكي أكمل "تلك المباريات أمام الأهلي والفرق الكبيرة تحتاج فيها أن تتحلى بالشجاعة والتركيز فيما تقدمه في الملعب وتبذل قصارى جهدك حيث أن الأهلي بطل إفريقيا ولديه خبرات كبيرة وبالطبع لن تكون مواجهة سهلة".

وعن اللعب في قارة إفريقيا قال: "اللعب في إفريقيا مختلف بالنسبة لي، انتقلت مؤخرا إلى المريخ بعد فترة كبيرة من اللعب في أمريكا، وهناك اختلاف كبير في اللغة والأجواء المحيطة وأسلوب اللعب ولكن في الآخر هي نفس كرة القدم، لذلك يجب أن تتأقلم على كافة الظروف المحيطة بك حتى تنجح".

وأشار "لعبت الكثير من المباريات الدولية مع منتخب جامايكا ولدي خبرات كبيرة لذلك أحاول أن أساعد فريقي دائما على الفوز وأن أنقل خبراتي لزملائي وأساعدهم في الملعب".

وأتم تصريحاته "ليس من المهم من يلعب ولكن الأهم هو الفوز ونقدم كل شيء لإسعاد الجماهير، وأحلم بالتتويج بلقب دوري أبطال إفريقيا والدوري السوداني سيكون من نصيب المريخ".
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*مدرب المريخ السابق: على اللاعبين استغلال ثغرات الأهلي الدفاعية والحذر من خط الوسط

 2021-02-15 02:08:24  أمجد الغنيمي FacebookTwitterWhatsApp




تحدث المغربي خالد هيدان المدير الفني السابق لنادي المريخ السوداني عن المواجهة المنتظرة لفريقه السابق أمام النادي الأهلي في بطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا.

ويواجه الأهلي غدًا الثلاثاء فريق المريخ السوداني في أولى مبارياته بدور المجموعات من البطولة التي يحمل لقب نسختها الأخيرة بعد التتويج بها للمرة التاسعة في تاريخه.

وقال هيدان في تصريحات لجريدة كورة سودانية اليوم الاثنين " دائما مواجهة القمة المصرية والسودانية لها نكهة ولونية متفردة في الاداء الفني وتكتسب أهمية بين الطرفين لذلك نجد فيها صعوبة التكهنات".

وتابع "نظريا الأهلي هو الاكثر جاهزية من حيث المستوي الفني وذلك من واقع مشاركته في بطولة العالم للأندية التي اقيمت مؤخرا في قطر، ولكن بالطبع هذا لا يقلل من قدرة عزيمة واصرار ودافع لاعبي المريخ في البحث عن نتيجة إيجابية، اعتقد ان المعادلة متوازنة من المتوقع مشاهدة مباراة مثير".

وأضاف المدرب المغربي بأن هناك دور كبير ينتظر لاعبي المريخ في هذا اللقاء من خلال الانضباط التكتيكي داخل الملعب والاستفادة من فرصة ارهاق لاعبي الأهلي على خلفية المشاركة الأخيرة في بطولة العالم فضلا عن النقص الكبير في بعض العناصر الأساسية للمارد الأحمر جميعها اسباب قد تساعد المريخ.

وطالب هيدان لاعبي المريخ السوداني التعامل بحذر شديد في عدم اتاحة المساحات للاعبي الأهلي بالأخص في منطقه الوسط حيث يجيد الاهلي المصري بناء الهجمات من العمق.

وأعرب مدرب هلال الأبيض السابق عن امله ان تحدث العناصر الجديدة بالمريخ الفارق مع الفريق مصرحًا "اعتقد ان العناصر الجديدة في المريخ ستشكل إضافة وتحدث فارق كبير في أداء الفريق اذا ركز اللاعبين نحو الثغرات التي يعاني منها دفاع الأهلي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فيصل العجب: المريخ ليس جاهزًا كفاية لمواجهة الأهلي.. وأحذرهم من أفشة والشحات
. 

. 


تحدث أسطورة الكرة السودانية فيصل العجب عن مباراة الأهلي والمريخ في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات ببطولة دوري ابطال افريقيا.

ويواجه الأهلي  الثلاثاء فريق المريخ السوداني في أولى مبارياته بدور المجموعات من البطولة التي يحمل لقب نسختها الأخيرة بعد التتويج بها للمرة التاسعة في تاريخه في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساءً على ملعب استاد القاهرة.

وقال فيصل في تصريحات تلفزيونية عبر أون تايم سبورتس اليوم الإثنين "المباراة صعبة على فريق المريخ نظرًا للفوارق الموجودة بين الفريقين".

وتابع "علي معلول ومحمد مجدي أفشة وحسين الشحات هم أخطر عناصر لاعبي الأهلي في المباراة".

وأضاف نجم الكرة السودانية "المريخ بمن حضر، الفريق يمر بصعوبات خلال الفترة الحالية والفريق ليس جاهزًا بشكل كامل في المباراة".

وأختتم فيصل العجب تصريحاته قائلًا "أثق في قدرات لاعبي المريخ لتقديم أداء مشرف أمام النادي الأهلي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*لاعب جديد يغيب عن الأهلي أمام المريخ السوداني

 2021-02-15 12:40:32  أمجد الغنيمي 




أعلن أحمد أبو عبلة طبيب الفريق الأول لكرة القدم بالنادي الأهلي عن غياب طاهر محمد طاهر عن مباراة المريخ السوداني المقبلة.

ويواجه الأهلي غدً الثلاثاء فريق المريخ السوداني في أولى مبارياته بدور المجموعات من البطولة التي يحمل لقب نسختها الأخيرة بعد التتويج بها للمرة التاسعة في تاريخه.

وقال أبو عبلة في تصريحات عبر برنامج ملعب اون تايم أمس الأحد "تم استبدال طاهر محمد طاهر في مباراة بالميراس البرازيلي بعد شعوره بآلام في العضلة الخلفية".

وتابع "أجرينا أشعة للاعب عقب المباراة وتبين أنه يعاني من شد في العضلة الخلفية بالفعل وأنه يحتاج لفترة من أجل الراحة والتعافي".

وواصل أبو عبلة "طاهر سيحتاج وفقًا للفحوصات لفترة تصل على الأكثر لأسبوع من أجل التعافي والعودة من جديد للتدريبات".

وكان الأهلي قد أعلن غياب كلًا من صلاح محسن وعلي معلول عن مباراة المريخ السوداني بعد اصابتهما على هامش مشاركة الفريق في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*قناة بي ان سبورتس تكشف عن القناة الناقلة لمباراة الأهلي والمريخ السوداني ومعلق اللقاء

 2021-02-14 09:52:13  رضا غانم 




كشفت قناة بي ان سبورتس المالكة لحقوق بث مباريات دوري أبطال أفريقيا عن نقل مباراة الأهلي والمريخ السوداني على القناة بي ان سبورتس 7.

وأوضحت القناة في "البرومو" الخاص بالمباراة عن نقل اللقاء مساء الثلاثاء في تمام الساعة 9.00 بتوقيت القاهرة ويسبقه أستوديو تحليلي لمدة ساعة ويعلق على اللقاء التونسي عصام الشوالي.

فيما تنقل قناة أون تايم سبورتس التردد الأرضي على اللقاء الذي يقام على ستاد القاهرة بدون حضور الجمهور حسب التدابير الإحترازية.

ويسعى الأهلي للحفاظ على لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا والذي حققه الموسم الماضي بعد الفوز على الزمالك في المباراة النهائية بهدفي عمرو السولية ومحمد مجدي أفشة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*التشكيل المتوقع للأهلي أمام المريخ في بداية مشوار دور المجموعات

 2021-02-15 11:13:47  الأهلي.كوم 




يبدأ فريق الأهلي مشواره في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا بمواجهة المريخ السوداني ضمن منافسات المجموعة الأولى.

تشكيل الأهلي المتوقع سيشهد تغييرات بعد الغيابات التي ضربت الفريق مؤخرا بعد تأكد غياب أيمن أشرف وطاهر محمد طاهر وعلي معلول بسبب عدم الجاهزية الطبية وكذلك حسين الشحات الذي تقرر إيقافه من قبل الكاف بسبب أحداث ما بعد نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا الموسم الماضي.

ودفع موسيماني بمحمود وحيد في الجهة اليسرى فيما يعود ديانج لتشكيل الأهلي الأساسي على حساب حمدي فتحي كما يبدأ أجايي وكهربا في التشكيل الأساسي.

تشكيل الأهلي المتوقع أمام المريخ السوداني:

حراسة المرمى: محمد الشناوي

خط الدفاع: محمود وحيد – ياسر إبراهيم- بدر بانون - محمد هاني

خط الوسط: أليو ديانج – عمرو السولية – أفشة – كهربا – أجايي

خط الهجوم: والتر بواليا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613455183753.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613455137921.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613455142561.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613455137921.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=530826244558627
المذيع المصري يسأل مدرب المريخ هل تتوقع الهزيمة .. النابي يرد أنا مدرب المريخ العريق و المدرب البتوقع الهزيمة لفريقه أحسن يبيع فول و طعمية
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ساعتان فقط تفصلنا عن المواجهة المثيرة بين الزعيم الأحمر الوهاج والاهلي المصري باستاد السلام بالقاهرة في أولى لقاءات الفريقين بدور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا...
بالتوفيق لنجوم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مدرب سيمبا: الأهلي الأفضل في القارة.. والمنافسة في المجموعة لن تكون سهلة

 2021-02-16 01:06:21  أحمد طارق 




تحدث الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، المدير الفني الحالي لفريق سيمبا التنزاني والسابق لنادي المريخ السوداني، عن مشوار فريقه في بداية دور المجموعات من دوري الابطال ورأيه في مواجهة الأهلي والفريق السوداني.

ويلاقي الأهلي نظيره المريخ السوداني في تمام التاسعة مساء اليوم الثلاثاء على ملعب ستاد القاهرة الدولي ضمن منافسات الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال المدرب الفرنسي خلال تصريحات لقناة أون تايم سبورتس:" بداية جيدة اننا نفوز في مباراة فيتا كلوب وكان لقاء صعب، وحققنا ما كنا نتوقعه".

وأضاف:" المجموعة التي نتواجد بها صعبة والتاريخ يميل للأهلي، وحتى الآن ليس محدد من سيتأهل حتى فريق فيتا كلوب لديه أيضا طموح".

وتابع مدرب سيمبا:"المنافسة في المجموعة ليست سهلة وكل الفرق صعبة، حين يلعب فريقه أمام الأهلي لو حقق الفوز على أرضه سيكون مرشح لربع النهائي.

وواصل:" كنت المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني وساهمت في وصوله لدور المجموعات فهو فريق يملك لاعبين جيدين وسيلعب بطريقة دفاعية أمام الأهلي".

واختتم:" الأهلي أفضل فريق في إفريقيا وحصل على أكثر الألقاب في القارة، وستكون مباراة بها نوع من الالتزام من جانب المريخ السوداني".

يذكر أن الأهلي حصد المركز الثالث بمونديال الأندية الذي أقيم في بداية الشهر الجاري في دولة قطر
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*اقل من ساعة وتنطلق اللقاء
. 
. 
رابط البث المباشر للقاء
بالتوفيق للمريخ


*

----------


## الحريف

*الحمد لله
نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيلة المريخ
منجد النيل 
احمد آدم / أمير كمال / صلاح نمر /عبد الرحمن كرنقو
ضياء محجوب / سعيدي / التاج يعقوب 
بكري المدينة / سيف تيري / أرنولد بانغا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*إصابة صلاح نمر بعد فدائيته وإنقاذ الفريق من هدف ودخول تمبش بديلا عنهفي الدقيقة ظ،ظ¨
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ركنيتان للمريخ في هذا الشوط
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*بطاقتان صفراويتان لكل من ضياء والتاج
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*استحواذ كامل للأهلي وتركيز الهجمات على الجهة اليسرى للأهلي اليمني للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيلة الاهلي
الشناوي
محمود وحيد / بانون / ياسر إبراهيم / محمد هاني
اليو ديانج / السولية / افشة / اجايي / كهربا / بواليا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*بداية الشوط الثاني
بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*كرت اصفر لكهربا
                        	*

----------


## osa sinnar

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نهاية المباراة بهزيمة قاسية للمريخ بثلاثية نظيفة
افتتح التسجيل  افشة واردفه كهربا بالثاني واختتم بواليا بالثالث
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*شوط ثاني كارثي للمريخ شبيهة بالشوط الثاني ضد مازيمبي في لوبمباشي في نصف النهائي 2015
استقبل شباكه هدفين في ظرف 6 دقائق فقط من أخطاء دفاعية قاتلة من عدم التمركز الصحيح وتغطية صحيحة للمهاجمين
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تبديلات الشوط الثاني للمريخ خروج كل من أرنولد بانغا وتيري وبكرى وسعيدي ودخول كل من السماني والتكت والمحترف النيجيري ادجو والجمايكي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*خسرنا معركة ولم نخسر الحرب
علينا نسيان هذه المباراة والتركيز على المباراة القادمة امام فيتا كلوب
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613542256791.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613542265139.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*نصر الدين نابي " المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني " :

حاولت تفادي الخسارة بنتيجة كبيرة من الأهلي، كنت أتمنى الخروج بتعادل من القاهرة".

حالفنا سوء توفيق في بعض الكرات، بالطبع حزين لتلك النتيجة

حظوظ الفريق في التأهل قائمة، لم نخسر لأن الأهلي قوي جداً في مستواه ولكن لأننا لم نكن جاهزين لدوري الأبطال

 فوز الأهلي مستحق، أبارك لهم، خرجنا بالطبع بعديد من الفوائد، وسوف نعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء في المرحلة المقبلة

هناك فوارق بين المريخ والأهلي بكل تأكيد، لقد دافعنا في الشوط الأول من الخروج الى بر الأمان، أخطاء دفاعية كانت سبب الخسارة، لا ينفع الندم على الخسارة أمام بطل أفريقيا.

لا يمكن مقارنة الدوري السوداني بمواجهة بطل أفريقيا، تعلمت الكثير من المباراة، خسرنا مباراة كنت أتمنى عدم خسارتها بنتيجة كبيرة، لكن استفدت وهذا هو الأهم
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*عادت من مصر فجر اليوم ..بعثة المريخ تصل ارض الوطن والجهاز الفني يمنح اللاعبين راحة اليوم وسيعود الفريق للتدريبات غدا" حيث دخل الفريق فور عودتهِ لمعسكر مغلق بفندق روانيا استعداداً للقاء فيتا كلوب يوم الثلاثاء المقبل .
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*رسمياً  || نوفل الباشي معلقاً على مباراة المريخ السوداني و فيتاكلوب الكنغولي 

رسمياً  || أحمد عبده معلقاً على مباراة الهلال السوداني و مازيمبي الكنغولي

دوري أبطال أفريقيا

المريخ يستضيف فيتاكلوب يوم الثلاثاء القادم

الهلال يستضيف مازيمبي يوم الأربعاء القادم
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فيتا كلوب يحدد موعد وصوله إلى السودان
18 فبراير 2021
السودان  كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت


حدد فيتا كلوب الكونغولي، موعد وصوله إلى العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، لمواجهة المريخ، يوم الثلاثاء المقبل، بالجولة الثانية لحساب المجموعة الأولى بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وبحسب اتصالات ومكاتبات رسمية بالمكتب التنفيذي للمريخ السوداني، اليوم الخميس، سيصل فيتا كلوب إلى السودان فجر يوم 21 فبراير/شباط الجاري، قبل يومين من موعد اللقاء الذي سيقام على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء.

يذكر أن فيتا كلوب خسر الجولة الأولى على ملعبه في العاصمة الكونغولية كينشاسا أمام سيمبا التنزاني بنتيجة (1-0)، كما خسر المريخ خارج ملعبه أمام الأهلي المصري بنتيجة (3-0).
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*بقيادة إبن السودان محمد المصطفي بعثة فيتاكلوب الكنغولي تبدأ رحلة الطيران بعد قليل إلى الخرطوم لمواجهة المريخ السوداني في الجولة الثانية لدور المجموعات لدوري أبطال أفريقيا .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي عطبراوي
					





| 

"التاج" يضاعف معاناة المريخ قبل موقعة فيتا :

تعرض المريخ إلى ضربة جديدة قبل مواجهته أمام فيتا كلوب الكونغولي لحساب الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا. فبعد أن تأكد غياب المدافع "صلاح نمر" بعد الراحة التي منحت له للعلاج من الإصابة التي تعرض لها إبان مباراة الأهلي المصري.. تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المريخ سيفقد خدمات لاعب آخر من العناصر التي شاركت أمام الأهلي وهو لاعب الوسط "التاج يعقوب". وبحسب ما تحصل عليه سبورتاق، فإن الإنذار الذي ناله "التاج" هو الثالث له خلال مباريات المريخ في النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وبالتالي سيغيب عن موقعة الثلاثاء بداعي الإيقاف لتنحصر خيارات المدير الفني في الثلاثي "ضياء محجوب" "وجدي هندسة" و"سعيدي شيونيه" في ظل عدم جاهزية عمار طيفور الذي يجتهد الطاقم الفني لالحاقه بالمجموعة وغياب الثلاثي "عماد الصيني" و"مصعب كردمان" و"التش" بداعي الإصابة والثنائي "محمد الرشيد" و"رمضان عجب" للإيقاف
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الجمهور ||متابعات||

وزارة الشباب توافق على، حضور 4 الف مشجع للمباريات الافريقية مع الالتزام بالاحترازات الصحية.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*موقع الإتحاد السوداني الرسمي  || يؤكد مباراة المريخ ضد فيتاكلوب و الهلال ضد مازيمبي ... بلا جمهور .. مع دخول عدد محدود كحضور شرفي . إليكم التفاصيل 

ضوابط مشددة في مخرجات اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة المحلية لمباراتي القمة الافريقيتين 
خرج اجتماع اللجنة المنظمة المحلية لمباراتي القمة الافريقيتين في مجموعات الأبطال يومي الثلاثاء والأربعاء بضوابط مشددة، وترأس الاجتماع الاستاذ حسين محمد حسن السيد (أبوقبة) عضو مجلس الادارة ولجنة المسابقات ، بوجود الدكتور حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة، والاستاذ أسامة عبدالسلام عضو اللجنة المنظمة ونائب رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم للمسابقات، والاستاذ هشام محمد أحمد المسئول الأمني في الكاف والاتحاد، وتمثيل الناديين، والجهات النظامية، وتم خلال الاجتماع الوقوف على كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة باستقبال وتنظيم برامج (فيتا كلوب ومازيمبي) في التدريبات، بالاضافة تأمين كافة الجوانب التنسيقية، وتم التشديد على الانضباط في المواعيد، والتمسك بالكل الإجراءات المشددة من أجل اخراج المباراتين بتنظيم جيد.. وستقام المباراتين بلا جمهور ، وتم التواثيق على عدد محدود في الحضور الشرفي ..

صادر  ::: من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*استعدادات الزعيم المريخ اليوم بملعب وادي النيل تأهبا لمواجهة فيتا كلوب الكنغولي بعد غدٍ إن شاء الله ..

بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613925957219.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613925966313.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*img=181FB_IMG_1613925968966.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1613925971753.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*ينعقد عند الساعة الرابعة من عصر اليوم الاثنين 22  فبراير المؤتمر الصحفي الرسمي الذي يسبق مباراة المريخ وفيتا كلوب في المركز الاعلامي بنادي الهلال في أم درمان؛ حيث يتحدث مدرب فيتا كلوب وكابتن الفريق عند الساعة الرابعة، ومدرب المريخ وقائد الفرقة الحمراء عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصراً.

#نادي_الشعب
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تقارير : ابطال إفريقيا 

 الجوله الثانيه لمجموعات الابطال:

 موقع كوووره :

مواجهة ثأرية للأهلي.. والترجي ضيفا ثقيلا على المولودية

تخوض الفرق العربية مواجهات هامة في الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا، حيث يسعى بعضها لتعزيز آماله في الصعود للأدوار الإقصائية بعد انطلاقته الجيدة بالجولة الأولى، فيما يرغب البعض الآخر في تعويض بدايته المخيبة.

في المجموعة الأولى، يخوض الأهلي المصري (حامل اللقب) مواجهة ثأرية أمام مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني، حيث يسعى الفريق الأحمر لرد اعتباره من خسارته (0-1) أمام منافسه بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، في آخر مواجهة جمعت بينهما بالمسابقة القارية عام 2019.

واستهل الفريقان مشوارهما في المجموعة على أفضل وجه، بعدما فازا على منافسيهما بالجولة الأولى، حيث حقق الأهلي فوزا كبيرا (3-0) على ضيفه المريخ السوداني، ليتصدر الترتيب برصيد ثلاث نقاط، متفوقا بفارق الأهداف على سيمبا، المتساوي معه في نفس الرصيد، عقب فوزه (1-0) على مضيفه فيتا كلوب من الكونغو الديمقراطية.

يدرك الأهلي، صاحب الرقم القياسي في عدد مرات الفوز بالبطولة برصيد تسعة ألقاب، أن حصد النقاط الثلاث من دار السلام، سيساهم في إنعاش حظوظه من أجل بلوغ دور الثمانية، وهو ما ينطبق أيضا على سيمبا، الذي يحلم بتكرار المفاجأة والفوز على نادي القرن في أفريقيا، لاسيما في ظل المؤازرة الجماهيرية الكبيرة التي ستدعمه أمام منافسه، المنتشي بحصوله على المركز الثالث ببطولة كأس العالم للأندية في قطر مؤخرا.

وكان الاتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم قد أعلن حضور 30 ألف متفرج المباراة، في ظل تأكيد السلطات التنزانية على خلو البلاد من فيروس كورونا، المنتشر في معظم أنحاء العالم.

في المقابل، يتطلع المريخ لاستعادة اتزانه من جديد، حينما يستضيف فيتا كلوب، الذي توج باللقب عام 1973، حيث لا بديل أمام الفريق السوداني سوى الفوز على نظيره الكونغولي الديمقراطي، إذا أراد تجنب الدخول في حسابات معقدة من أجل التأهل للدور المقبل.

من جانبه، يتطلع الهلال السوداني للحصول على أول ثلاث نقاط في مسيرته بالمجموعة الثانية، حينما يواجه ضيفه مازيمبي بطل الكونغو الديمقراطية.

ويتذيل الهلال، الذي بلغ نهائي المسابقة عامي 1987 و1992، ترتيب المجموعة بلا رصيد من النقاط، عقب خسارته (0-2) أمام مضيفه صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي في الجولة الأولى.

أما مازيمبي، فيتقاسم المركز الثاني مع شباب بلوزداد الجزائري، برصيد نقطة واحدة، بعدما تعادل الفريقان بدون أهداف بالجولة الافتتاحية في مدينة لومومباشي بالكونغو الديمقراطية.

ودائما ما تتسم لقاءات الفريقين بالندية، حيث سبق أن التقيا في 8 مواجهات بدوري الأبطال، كان آخرها في دور المجموعتين بنسخة المسابقة عام 2015، حيث حقق الهلال 3 انتصارات، مقابل فوزين لمازيمبي، وفرض التعادل نفسه في 3 لقاءات.

لقاء الأزمة :

وشهد اللقاء الآخر في تلك المجموعة بين شباب بلوزداد وضيفه صن داونز أزمة خلال الساعات الماضية، حيث رفضت السلطات الجزائرية استقبال صن داونز بسبب تفشي السلالة الجديدة من فيروس كورونا المستجد بجنوب أفريقيا.

وأخطر الاتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم نظيره الأفريقي (كاف) موافقته على استضافة اللقاء بدار السلام في 28 شباط/فبراير الجاري، حيث منح الاتحاد الأفريقي مهلة لشباب بلوزداد لتحديد ملعب المباراة، وإلا سيتم اعتباره خاسرا بنتيجة (0-2).

وكان كاف عقد اجتماعا مع أندية جنوب أفريقيا مؤخرا لبحث إمكانية حل الأزمة، بعدما رفضت السلطات المغربية أيضا استضافة فريق كايزر تشيفز الجنوب أفريقي لمواجهة الوداد البيضاوي بالجولة الأولى للمجموعة الثالثة، والتي تأجلت إلى موعد لاحق، ليصدر الاتحاد الجنوب أفريقي بيانا رفض خلاله نقل مباريات أنديته ومنتخباته القارية لأراض محايدة.

في المجموعة الثالثة، يبدأ الوداد، الفائز بكأس البطولة عامي 1992 و2017، مشواره في مرحلة المجموعات بمواجهة مضيفه بيترو أتلتيكو الأنجولي.

لن تكون مواجهة بيترو أتلتيكو سهلة للوداد البيضاوي، في ظل سعي الفريق الأنجولي لتعويض خسارته الموجعة (0-2) أمام مضيفه حوريا كوناكري الغيني (المتصدر) في الجولة الأولى.

وطمأن الوداد جماهيره على جاهزيته للمواجهة القارية المرتقبة، بعدما فاز في مباراتيه الأخيرتين بالدوري المغربي الأسبوع الماضي، على الفتح الرباطي ونهضة الزمامرة، لينفرد بصدارة ترتيب المسابقة المحلية.

مواجهة من العيار الثقيل :

وتشهد المجموعة الرابعة مواجهة من العيار الثقيل بين مولودية الجزائر وضيفه الترجي التونسي، فيما يخوض الزمالك المصري مواجهة محفوفة بالمخاطر أمام مضيفه تونجيت السنغالي.

ويتصدر الترجي ترتيب المجموعة برصيد ثلاث نقاط، عقب فوزه (2-1) على ضيفه تونجيت في الجولة الأولى، التي شهدت تعادل الزمالك بدون أهداف مع المولودية.

وتجتذب مواجهة المولودية، المتوج باللقب عام 1976، والترجي الذي يمتلك أربعة ألقاب في دوري الأبطال، الأضواء في ظل الحساسية التي دائما ما تتسم بها مواجهات الأندية الجزائرية مع نظيرتها التونسية.

وسبق للفريقين أن التقيا في دور المجموعتين بنسخة المسابقة عام 2011، حيث تعادلا (1-1) في الجزائر، قبل أن يحقق الترجي فوزا كبيرا (4-0) في ملعبه، قبل أن يشق طريقه بنجاح نحو الحصول على لقبه الثاني في المسابقة آنذاك.

مواجهة محفوفة بالخاطر :

من جانبه، يأمل الزمالك في تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية أمام تونجيت، الذي يشارك للمرة الأولى في مرحلة المجموعات، لاسيما بعدما أصاب الفريق الأبيض جماهيره بالإحباط عقب إخفاقه في الفوز على المولودية بالجولة الأولى.

ويطمح الزمالك، الذي فاز بالبطولة خمس مرات كان آخرها عام 2002، للاستفادة من تفوقه في القدرات الفنية والمادية على منافسه السنغالي، كما يعول أيضا على خبرة لاعبيه في البطولات القارية والتي يفتقدها فريق تونجيت.

وطمأن الزمالك جماهيره على جاهزيته للقاء الأفريقي المنتظر، بعدما حقق فوزا ثمينا (2-1) على ضيفه الإسماعيلي، في لقائه الأخير بالدوري المصري، يوم الأربعاء الماضي.

ورغم ذلك، لن يكون تونجيت بالمنافس السهل للزمالك، في ظل المستوى الجيد الذي قدمه أمام مضيفه الترجي في الجولة الأولى، حيث تسبب في إحراج الفريق التونسي في كثير من الأوقات، لاسيما بعدما تقدم في النتيجة بهدف نظيف، غير أن خبرة أبناء باب سويقة ساهمت في اجتياز عقبة الفريق السنغالي في النهاية.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*غياب النجوم .. هل يقود "النابي" لإشهار سلاح الهجوم

لتحقيق الفوز الأول وتأمين أولى جولات الأرض .. يدخل "المريخ" موقعة الغد أمام "فيتا كلوب" الكونغولي وهو يتطلع لمسح الصورة المهزوزة التي ظهر عليها أمام الأهلي المصري وتقديم ما يسمح له بالدفاع عن حظوظه في الظفر بإحدى بطاقتي التأهل إلى ربع نهائي دوري أبطال أفريقيا .. #سبورتاق يضع المريخ تحت المجهر ويقرأ أفكار "النابي" وفق المتاح من خيارات.

#القيصر ناصر بابكر

â– غيابات

يستمر المريخ في دخول مواجهات النسخة الحالية من أبطال إفريقيا وهو يفتقد لخدمات مجموعة كبيرة من لاعبيه .. إذ تحرم الإصابات الأحمر من مجهودات نجمه الأبرز "أحمد حامد التش" إلى جانب مهاجمه "سيف الدمازين" وثنائي الوسط الدفاعي "عماد الصيني" و"مصعب كردمان" والمدافع "صلاح نمر" والظهير الأيسر "طبنجة".. اما ظروف الإيقاف فتبعد كلٍ من:  "رمضان عجب" و"محمد الرشيد" و"بخيت خميس" بأمر اللجان التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم (الإنضباط والاستئنافات) فيما يغيب "التاج يعقوب" بالبطاقات الملونة.

â– جاهزية ناقصة

في ظل غياب عشرة لاعبين بسبب الإصابات والإيقافات، ستكون بقية المجموعة متاحة بالنسبة للمدير الفني التونسي نصرالدين النابي، غير أن مشاركة مجموعة من الأسماء في التوليفة الأساسية ستكون محل شك كبير في ظل نقص الجاهزية على غرار "عمار طيفور" الذي لم يشارك في مباراة تنافسية منذ أشهر طويلة دون إغفال كونه عائد للتدريبات قبل فترة ليست طويلة بعد توقف بداعي الإصابة .. فيما تعود آخر مشاركة للمدافع "حمزة داؤد" لتاريخ الرابع من ديسمبر 2020م أمام أوتوهو الكونغولي ليكون ابتعد عن اللعب التنافسي لأكثر من شهرين ونصف، فيما لم يظهر "التكت" قريباً في مباريات المريخ.

â– ندرة

تلك المعطيات تشير إلى أن المريخ يدخل لقاء الغد وهو يعاني من ندرة على مستوى بعض المراكز على غرار الدفاع؛ كون المتاح من العناصر على مستوى هذا الخط سيقتصر على الخماسي: "كرنقو، أمير كمال، تميش، حمزة داؤد وبيبو" وذات الأمر ينطبق على وسط الملعب حيث يتوافر المدير الفني التونسي نصر الدين النابي وطاقمه المعاون على الخماسي: "ضياء محجوب، سعيدي شيونيه، وجدي هندسة، التكت وعمار طيفور" ما يعني أن المتاح في "الدفاع والوسط" عشرة عناصر بينهم ثلاثة بنقص في الجاهزية التنافسية.

â– وفرة

الوضع يبدو مختلفاً فيما يتعلق بالأجنحة الهجومية والمقدمة بوجود كلٍ من: "السماني الصاوي" و"أرنولد بانقا" والنيجيري "طوني" والوطني "عزام" إلى جانب "بكري المدينة" ممن يجيدون اللعب على الأجنحة (اليمين واليسار) بالإضافة إلى "سيف تيري" و"دارين ماتكوس" و"الجزولي نوح" و"محمد عباس" إلى جانب "بكري المدينة" و"طوني" أيضاً ممن يلعبون في المقدمة الهجومية وبالتالي فإن الصورة في النصف الهجومي مغايرة كلياً عما هي عليه في الشق الدفاعي.

â– الحل البديل

ظل المريخ يتبع طريقة اللعب 4-3-3 بمشتقاتها المختلفة (4-2-3-1) أو (4-3-2-1) أو (4-1-4-1) في الجولات الماضية إلاّ أنه ظل يعاني من معضلة إفتقاد الفريق للاعب الذي يجيد شغل المركز رقم (10) بكفاءة عالية تمكنه من التحكم في إيقاع الفريق وقيادة العمليات الهجومية وتنويع الألعاب والربط بين الشقين الدفاعي والهجومي .. ومع ندرة الخيارات الدفاعية مقابل الوفرة على صعيد الأجنحة والمقدمة فإن كل الخيارات تمضي في إتجاه خوض المريخ للقاء الغد بتنظيم 4-4-2 بالإعتماد على محوري إرتكاز في الوسط إلى جانب طرفي وسط هجوميين وثنائي في المقدمة الهجومية ليكون الهجوم هو خط الدفاع الأول وشعار أبناء النابي هو : "الهجوم الوسيلة الأفضل للدفاع".
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*🔴🎙️المدير الفني لفريقنا الأول التونسي نصر الدين النابي:

قال نصرالدين النابي المدير الفني لفريق المريخ أن مباراتهم ضد فيتا صعبة للفريقين، وخيارهم الفوز، وكذلك يحتاجه فيتا لتهدئة الأمور في الكونغو بعد خسارته الأولى من سيمبا، وأبان أن الفرق الكبيرة لاتخسر مرتين، وذكر النابي انه مدرب حلول ويجد دعم كبير من مجلس الإدارة، وثقته كبيرة في اللاعبين لتعويض اي غياب، مبينا أنه لن يبحث عن مبررات استباقية فيما يلي الغيابات عن صفوف الفريق في مواجهة فيتا كلوب، ورد النابي على حديث مدرب فيتا بأنه صديقه وهو سعيد بنجاح المدربين الأفارقة الذين تكونوا في أوربا وبدأوا يحققون النجاح مع الأندية والمنتخبات، و قال مدرب المريخ أن فلوران تمنى عدم توفيقه غدا، وبدوره لا يتمنى التوفيق له في ثلاث مباريات عقب نتيجتي الجولة الأولى..

🔴🎙️ وجدي هندسة يؤكد: المباراة لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين 
وجدي عوض لاعب المريخ تحسر على بدايتهم بالخسارة أمام الأهلي، وقال إنهم يحتاجوا للحفاظ على حظوظهم في التأهل وذا يحتم عليهم الفوز في مباراة فيتا، وذكر وجدي إن الفريق يعاني النقص و لكن الجهاز الفني قام بتجويد العمل لخلق مستوى متقارب للاعبين، وأعرب وجدي عن حماسهم الكببير كلاعبين لتحقيق الانتصار، وأبان انهم يتحلون بالعزيمة والإصرار، و اعتبر أن مباراة فيتا كلوب لاتقبل القسمة على اثنين فهي ذات اتجاه واحد .. وسيقاتلوا داخل الملعب من أجل خطف النقاط الثلاث.
#TotalCAFCL
#نادي_الشعب
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614063185424.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*#Match_day 
المريخ vs آ س فيتا
الثلاثاء 23-2-2021
âڈ°3:00 عصراً
ï¸ڈملعب إستاد الهلال
دوري أبطال أفريقيا "المجموعات"
ï¸ڈبي ان سبورت 6
#TotalCAFCL
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيلة المريخ الأساسية لمواجهة اليوم أمام فيتاكلوب الكنغولي 

حارس 

منجد النيل 

_______________

عبدالرحمن كرنقو 
أمير كمال 
أحمد موسى تمبش 
أحمد آدم بيبو 

______________

ضياء الدين محجوب 
اليوغندي سعيدي 
السماني الصاوي 

______________

الجامايكي ماتوكس 
سيف تيري 
توني إدجوماريجوي 

_______________

المصدر  :::: سبورت تاق
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614084644167.jpg
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*صراحة ما عندنا تيم 

احسن نحترم رقبتنا وما نتوقع من الناس ديل اكتر من كدا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يخسر من فيتا كلوب الكنغولي
خسر المريخ أمام فيتا كلوب الكنغولي في الجولة الثانية من مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا بأربعة أهداف مقابل هدف على ملعب استاد الهلال عصر يوم الثلاثاء 23/2/2021. لم يشفع تقدم المريخ بالهدف الأول من أقدام لاعبه السماني الصاوي في الدقيقة الثامنة من انطلاقة اللقاء له بالظفر بنقاط المباراة حيث استقبلت شباك الحارس منجد النيل 4 أهداف  بواقع هدفين لكل شوط. في الدقيقة 29 من الشوط الاول ومن تسديدة من خارج خط ال18 تصدى لها الحارس منجد النيل تابعها المهاجم اوبيد مبامبا محزرا هدف التعادل وفي الدقيقة 37 ارتكب كرنقو ركلة جزاء بعد لمسه كرة معكوسة بيده أحرز منها  شاباني الهدف الثاني انتهى عليه الشوط الأول. 
في الشوط الثاني وفي الدقيقة 68 ومن تسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء أحرز اللاعب اميدي الهدف الثالث للفريق الضيف وفي الدقيقة 83 أحرز اللاعب مبامبا هدف الشخصي الثاني والرابع لفيتا كلوب انتهى عليه اللقاء
بدأ المريخ اللقاء بتشكيلة ضمت كل من 
منجد النيل في حراسة المرمى 
رباعي خط الدفاع 
احم آدم / تمبش / أمير كمال /كرنقو 
وسط الملعب كل من 
سعيدي / وضياء محجوب / السماني الصاوي
ثلاثي الهجوم
ادجو / ماتوكس / سيف تيري
التغيرات 
خروج كل من سعيدي / وماتوكس / وادجو /والسماني الصاوي. 
دخول كل من/ وجدي و أرنولد بانغا وبكرى المدينة والجزولي نوح.
بطاقات ملونة 
نال كل من ضياء محجوب وأحمد آدم البطاقة الصفراء خلال اللقاء. 
بنتيجة المباراة حقق فيتا كلوب اول ثلاث نقاط من مباراتين فيما بقي المريخ بدون رصيد
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614171311880.jpgFB_IMG_1614171332475.jpg
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*المريخ أسوأ فريق حتي الجولة الثانية في مجموعات دوري ابطال افريقيا == الخوف يستمر هذا في ظل الوضع الاداري والفني للفريق وخصوصاً الاداري 
نتمني ان يستشعر اللاعبين المسئولية ويعود مارد افريقيا قويا
 

*

----------


## الحريف

*الفرقة الحمراء تؤدي مناورتها الرئيسية للمهمة الأفريقية

يوم الجمعة
ظ ظ¥ - مارس - ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،

بواسطة : المسالمة
مشاركة الخبر :
ادى فريق الكرة الأول بنادي المريخ تدريبه الرئيسي عصر امس ''الخميس'' بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري استعداداً لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني بعد غداً السبت ضمن منافسات الجولة الثالثة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.



اشرف على المران المدير الفني التونسي نصر الدين النابي بحضور 23 لاعباً، فيما تابع عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن المران من الخارج و تدرب منفرداً سيف اادمازين العائد من الاصابة.



كما شهد المران الظهور الأول لمدرب الحراس التونسي محمد الفطناسي عقب عودته للإشراف على تدريب حراس مرمى الفريق.



ابرز الغيابات عن المران تمثلت في قائد الفريق امير كمال، صلاح نمر، عبد الرحمن كرنقو، سعيدي شونيه، محمد هاشم التكت، مصعب كردمان
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614944000519.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614943988835.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*النابي : المريخ يمر بظروف لم أواجها في حياتي 
أكد التونسي نصر الدين النابي، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، أن فريقه يمر بظروف غير عادية قبل 48 ساعة من مواجهة سيمبا التنزاني، مشيرًا إلى أنه سيتحمل مسؤولياته كاملة. ويستعد المريخ لاستضافة سيمبا التنزاني، السبت، ضمن مواجهات الجولة الثالثة لحساب المجموعة الأولى بمسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا. وقال النابي الجمعة بحسب موقع كوورة ـ””: “المريخ يمر بظروف لم أواجها في حياتي كمدرب، ولم أتحمل أو أعايش مثل ظروف كهذه من قبل في أي نادي دربته خلال مسيرتي”. وأضاف المدير الفني للمريخ: “لكنني سوف أتعامل مع الواقع، ولن أهرب منه وسوف أتحمل مسؤوليتي الكاملة، لأن المرض يحاصر الفريق ليس لي يد فيه”. وخاض المريخ حصة تدريبية استعدادا لمواجهة سيمبا، ولكن غاب عن التدريب أعمدة أساسية في مقدمتهم أمير كمال قلب الدفاع وقائد الفريق. كما تغيب لاعبون آخرون بسبب الحظر الصحي الذي يتكتم عليه المريخ ويرفض الاعتراف بأن لاعبيه مصابون بفيروس كورونا المستجد. ومن بين اللاعبين المشكوك في إصابتهم وتغيبوا عن التدريب “عبد الرحمن كرنقو وسعيد كايويوني وعمار طيفور والسماني الصاوي”. كما تغيب قلب الدفاع صلاح نمر، بسبب الكدمة القوية التي أصابته على ركبته، منذ مباراة الأهلي المصري ولم يتعافى منها. وسيغيب عن المباراة بسبب الإصابة عماد الصيني، وأحمد التش المتواجد بقطر، والثلاثي “رمضان عجب وبخيت خميس ومحمد الرشيد” بسبب الإيقاف من لجنة الانضباط
.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*#سبورتاق || تصريحات من المؤتمر الصحفي الخاص بمباراة المريخ وسيمبا التنزاني يوم غد السبت.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614974904272.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614974907674.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614974913227.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1614974910159.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يكتفي بالتعادل مع سيمبا التنزاني :
تعادل المريخ مع ضيفه سيمبا التنزاني على ملعب استاد الهلال بدون أهداف ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة للمجموعة الأولى بدوري الأبطال وبهذه النتيجة فقد اضعف المريخ حظوظه للتأهل لدور ربع النهائي حيث يعتبر هذه أول نقطة للمريخ بعد خسارتين متتاليتين أمام الأهلي المصري وفيتا كلوب . لعب المريخ بتشكيلة ضمن كل من :
منجد النيل في حراسة المرمى
ثلاثي خط الدفاع 
تمبش وحمزة داؤود وبخيت خميس 
خماسي خط الوسط 
احمد آدم ووجدي عوض والتاجي يعقوب وكرنقو وتوني اودجو
وثنائي الهجوم 
ماتوكس وسيف تيري. 
خرج حمزة داؤود مصابا وحل رمضان عجب بديلا عنه ليتحول طريقة اللعب من 3 / 5/2 إلى 4 / 3 /3. وفي الشوط الثاني دخل الجزولي نوح بديلا لماتوكس.
بهذه النتيجة  يقبع المريخ في ذيلية المجموعة بنقطة واحدة وتصدر سيمبا بسبع نقاط. 
يتجدد اللقاء الفريقين بدار السلام بعد أقل من أسبوعين
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615048116975.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615048113957.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615048130234.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*مجلس المريخ يقرر إقالة النابي وطاقمه المعاون
المكتب الإعلامي
قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتمرير برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال إقالة الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي إضافة لمساعده المغربي حمادي صغير، مع الإحتفاظ بالشرط الجزائي للنادي، وذلك لمخالفتهم البند التاسع والعاشر من بنود العقد كما قرر المجلس إقالة المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير إضافة لمدرب الحراس هيثم الطيب مالك مع التمنيات لهم بالتوفيق والسداد في مقبل مشوارهم التدريبي.
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*حسبنا الله فيك يا سودا دمار
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					

مجلس المريخ يقرر إقالة النابي وطاقمه المعاون
المكتب الإعلامي
قرر مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بالتمرير برئاسة السيد آدم سوداكال إقالة الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب التونسي البلجيكي نصر الدين النابي إضافة لمساعده المغربي حمادي صغير، مع الإحتفاظ بالشرط الجزائي للنادي، وذلك لمخالفتهم البند التاسع والعاشر من بنود العقد كما قرر المجلس إقالة المدرب العام الضو قدم الخير إضافة لمدرب الحراس هيثم الطيب مالك مع التمنيات لهم بالتوفيق والسداد في مقبل مشوارهم التدريبي.



4 سنوات قي القرارات العشوائية فلم يستقر المريخ تدريبيا ولا اداريا 
وهذه هي النتيجة الحتمية
المريخ كان مؤهلاً للذهاب بعيدا في هذه الدورة ولكن...
الله لا كسب شداد و سودازفت

*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*لا لوم الا على اهل المريخ الذين قدموا النادي على طبق من ذهب لسوداكال عندما فاز وبالتزكيه 😤😤😤 الهم الاول يجب ان يكون بعضويه مستنيره تعرف من تختار لقيادة الكيان في الانتخابات القادمه 💗💛
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نتائج الجولة الثالثة :-
المريخ (0)* سيمبا (0)
الاهلي (2) * فيتا كلوب (2)
 شباب بلوزداد (1) * الهلال (1)
     مازيمبي (1) * صن داونز (2)
الترجي (3) * الزمالك (1)
تونغيت (0)* المولودية (1)
كايزر شيف (2)* بترو اتليتيكو (0)
الوداد (2)* حورياكوناكري (0)
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ترتيب الفرق بعد نهاية الجولة الثالثة :-
المجموعة الأولى 
1/ سيمبا التنزاني 7نقاط
2/ الاهلي المصري 4 نقاط
3/ فيتاكلوب 4 نقاط
4/ المريخ نقطة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الثانية
1/ صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي 9 نقاط
2/. مازيمبي الكنغولي نقطتين
3/الهلال نقطتين
4/ شباب بلوزداد نقطتين
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الثالثة
1/. الوداد 9 نقاط
2/ حوريا كوناكري 4 نقاط
3/ كايزر شيف 4 نقاط
4/. بترو اتليتيكو الانغولي 0
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الرابعة
1/ الترجي 7نقاط
2/   مولودية الجزائر  5 نقاط 
3/ الزمالك المصري نقطتين
4/تونغيت السنغالي نقطة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مباريات الجولة الرابعة
المجموع الأولى 
1 / سيمبا * المريخ
 (الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة الثالثة عصرا 

2/فيتاكلوب * الاهلي
الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة الثالثة عصرا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الثانية
1/ الهلال * شباب بلوزداد 
الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة الثالثة عصرا 


2/صن داونز * مازيمبي
الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة السادسة  مساء
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الثالثة
1/ حورياكوناكري * الوداد
الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة السادسة مساء
2/ بترو اتليتيكو الانغولي * كايزر شيف
الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة السادسة مساء
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الرابعة
1/الزمالك المصري *الترجي التونسي 
الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة التاسعة مساء
2/مولودية الجزائر *تونغيت السنغالي
الثلاثاء 16/3/2021 الساعة التاسعة مساء
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نفتح ملف المباراة القادمة للمريخ
يحل المريخ السوداني ضيفًا ثقيلا على متصدر المجموعة الأولى سيمبا التنزاني باستاد دار السلام يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الساعة الثالثة عصرا بتوقيت السودان ضمن الجولة الرابعة وكان التقى الفريقان بأم درمان في الجولة الماضية وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الفرقة الحمراء تصل إثيوبيا في طريقها لتنزانيا ببعثة تضم جميع اللاعبين الذين تم قيدهم في الكشف الأفريقي.

الجدير بالذكر ان بعثة فريقنا الأول كانت قد غادرت الخرطوم فجر اليوم عبر طائرة الخطوط الجوية الإثيوبية.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615637494802.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615637498298.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615637503830.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*‏الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم " الكاف " يخطر جميع الأندية المشاركة في البطولات القارية بعدم حضور الجماهير خلال المباريات المقبلة بسبب إنتشار فيروس الكورونا .. 

مباراة سيمبا التنزاني و المريخ السوداني لن تلعب بجمهور كذلك مباراة فيتا كلوب الكونغولي و الأهلي المصري بدوري الأبطال
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*وصلت بعثة الفريق لدار السلام قبل قليل بسلام والحمد لله
والبعثة برئاسة عمر محمد عبدالله وعدد 25  لاعبا
                        	*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*حمد الله علي السلامه
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*بالتوفيق لفرقة المريخ  
اللهم أنصر الأحمر الوهاج . 
*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يتدرب بالملعب الرديف لإستاد بنجامين ماكيبا

أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ عند الساعة الثانية عشر بتوقيت تنزانيا الحادية عشر بتوقيت السودان أول تدريب له بالملعب الرديف لإستاد بنجامين ماكيبا إستمر زهاء الساعتين وإشتمل المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني الإنجليزي للمريخ لي كلارك وطاقمه الفني على الإحماء البدني والتدرب بالكرة، ومن المنتظر ان يؤدي الفريق مرانه الختامي لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني عصر غدً الإثنين بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا، وكان الجهاز الفني قد قام أمس بعمل حمام ثلج وساونا للإعبين بإشراف المعد البدني إسلام جمال وخالد حبشكا.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615741287403.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615741293507.jpg
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*المريخ والهلال يتمسكان بخيط الأمل الرفيع أمام سيمبا وبلوزداديتمسك قطبا الكرة السودانية المريخ والهلال، بآخر خيط رفيع للاستمرار في  التنافس على البطاقتين المؤهلتين لدور الثمانية ببطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا،  وذلك حين يحل المريخ ضيفا على سيمبا التنزاني، بعد غد، بستاد ينجامين  مكابا بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام.

وفي نفس اليوم عصرا بملعب  الجوهرة الزرقاء، يستضيف الهلال شباب بلوزداد الجزائري بأم درمان، ويحتاج  الفريقان للفوز فقط للاستمرار منافسين بمجموعتيهما، إلى جانب أنهما بتحقيق  الفوز سيربكان حسابات جميع الفرق، وتعني الخسارة خروج الفريقين من البطولة.

وكان  الفريقان قد نجحا في تأجيل خروجهما المبكر ووداع البطولة، بعد تعادل  المريخ في ملعبه بأم درمان وسط ظروف معقدة، بدون أهداف أمام سيمبا  التنزاني، بينما تعادل الهلال خارج ملعبه بذات النتيجة أمام شباب بلوزداد.

وعلاوة  على مباراة سيمبا فإن المريخ تبقت له مباراتان بالمجموعة، بملعبه أمام  الأهلي المصري ثالث المجموعة ب4 نقاط، وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي ثاني المجموعة  بذات الرصيد، ولكنه يتفوق على الأهلي بفارق الأهداف.

وحصد المريخ  نقطته من 3 مباريات، حيث خسر الأولى خارج ملعبه بثلاثية نظيفة أمام الأهلي  القاهري، والثانية بملعبه برباعية أمام فيتا، وتعادل في ملعبه الأسبوع  الماضي أمام سيمبا.

المريخ الذي يتذيل المجموعة الأولى بنقطة واحدة،  سيواجه سيمبا التنزاني متصدر المجموعة ب7 نقاط، وتغيرت الأحوال في المريخ  على نحو غريب مباشرة بعد مباراة سيمبا يوم 6 مارس/آذار الماضي، وذلك بإقالة  المدير الفني السابق نصر الدين النابي، بعد ساعتين فقط من نهاية المباراة.

وتعاقد  المريخ في اليوم التالي من إقالة النابي، مع المدير الفني الجديد لاعب  نيوكاسل في منتصف تسعينيات القرن الماضي لي كلارك، الذي باشر مهمته فورا  وفاز بمباراتين على الهلال الفاشر والمريخ الفاشر على التوالي في الدوري.

وشهدت  مباراتا المريخ الأخيرتان في الدوري، تألق بعض لاعبيه الأجانب أمثال  النيجيري، توني إيدجوماريجوي ورأس الحربة دارين ماتوكس الجامايكي، لكن تبقى  الحقيقة أن المريخ لم يتخلص معاناة خط دفاعه، التي تغلب عليها النابي  بذكاء أمام سيمبا.

المريخ واجه سيمبا بقلب دفاع واحد متاح، هو حمزة  داؤود والذي تعرض للإصابة بعد 5 من دقائق فقط من انطلاق مباراة سيمبا،  بينما غاب بقية لاعبي قلب الدفاع الثلاثة للمرض والإصابة وإيقاف النشاط  للتحقيق.

وسيكون المريخ محظوظا لأنه سيخوض المباراة أمام سيمبا بدون  جمهور، بعد قرار الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم "الكاف" في هذا الجانب،  للاحترازات الطبية المتعلقة بفيروس كورونا المستجد، وهي المرة الأولى التي  يخوض فيها سيمبا مباراة هذا الموسم بدون جمهور.

ويقول المهاجم الجامايكي دارين ماتوكس لاعب المريخ :  "بالتأكيد المريخ ما زال يملك فرصة الاستمرار في البطولة، خاصة وأنني أرى  أن الأمور مع هذا المدرب الجديد سوف تسير بشكل جيد، الذي تحدث عن التعامل  مع كل مباراة على حدة، ويؤدي الفريق معه بصناعة الكثير من الفرص".

وأضاف: "استمرار المريخ في البطولة مرهون بالفوز فقط في بقية المباريات، والفوز يعني إحراز الأهداف".

وأكمل: "نواجه سيمبا في الوقت المناسب الذي شهد تحسنا نوعيا في الأداء يساعدنا في الحصول على الـ3 نقاط".

أصحاب الأرض فريق سيمبا، انتكس مؤخرا، في الدوري بتعادله أمام "تنزانيا بريزونس"، وهو امتداد لتعادله أمام المريخ في أم درمان.

 وكان  سيمبا قد أعد لاعبيه نفسيا للتأهل لدور الثمانية على حساب المريخ، متباهيا  بفوزه التاريخي على الأهلي المصري، لكن المريخ المهتز في ظروفه الفنية،  فاجأه بتعادله الأقرب للفوز.
*

----------


## الحريف

*علي قناة اون اسبورت المصريه. برنامج جمهور التالته المدير التنفيذي لنادي سيمبا التنزاني في مكالمه فديو باربارا. يؤكد وصول خطاب لنادي سيمبا عن رفض شكواهم في ثنائي المريخ بل رد الخطاب ان العقوبه بالنسبه لللاعبين محليه فقط وان النادي السوداني لم يقم  باي مخالفه وسيشاركون غدا امامنا.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*لي كلارك: أتينا لتنزانيا لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية
بيبو: نبحث عن الفوز ولا زلنا نؤمن بحظوظنا في التأهل

قال المدير الفني للمريخ  الإنجليزي لي كلارك في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بفندق "Serena Hotel" بمدينة دار السلام، لدي عشرة أيام مع الفريق شاهدت اللاعبين يؤدون بروح عالية وقوة، وقد اتينا لتنزانيا نبحث عن نتيجة إيجابية
ومن جانبه قال نجم المريخ أحمد آدم بيبو أدينا مباراة جيدة في الخرطوم ولم نوفق في حصد النقاط الثلاث، وقد أتينا لتنزانيا نبحث عن الفوز ولا زلنا نؤمن بحظوظنا في التأهل.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يجري مرانه الختامي لمواجهة سيمبا بملعب بنجامين ما كيبا

وسط روح حماسية عالية أجرى المريخ مرانه الختامي لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني في تمام الساعة الرابعة عصراً بتوقيت تنزانيا الثالثة بتوقيت السودان بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا الذي سيحتضن مواجهة الفريقين لحساب الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات بدور أبطال أفريقيا، وأشتمل المران الذي أشرف عليه المدير الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك وطاقمه المعاون على تدريبات بدنية قوية تحت إشراف الثنائي إسلام جمال وتوماس مويير، و إختتم الأحمر تدريبه بتقسيمة بين الأخضر والأحمر شهدت تألق كبير لجميع اللاعبين.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615826004236.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615826011430.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615825994932.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615826020469.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*FB_IMG_1615826007675.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					

لي كلارك: أتينا لتنزانيا لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية
بيبو: نبحث عن الفوز ولا زلنا نؤمن بحظوظنا في التأهل

قال المدير الفني للمريخ  الإنجليزي لي كلارك في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد بفندق "Serena Hotel" بمدينة دار السلام، لدي عشرة أيام مع الفريق شاهدت اللاعبين يؤدون بروح عالية وقوة، وقد اتينا لتنزانيا نبحث عن نتيجة إيجابية
ومن جانبه قال نجم المريخ أحمد آدم بيبو أدينا مباراة جيدة في الخرطوم ولم نوفق في حصد النقاط الثلاث، وقد أتينا لتنزانيا نبحث عن الفوز ولا زلنا نؤمن بحظوظنا في التأهل.



FB_IMG_1615826787938.jpg
*

----------


## الحريف

*أسفر الإجتماع الفني لمباراة المريخ وسيمبا التنزاني عن إرتداء المريخ للزي  الأصفر وسيمبا للأحمر وقد كشف مراقب المباراة البورندي لإدارة سيمبا التي أشارت ان المريخ به بعض اللاعبين الموقوفين ان المريخ لا يوجد به لاعب موقوف، وكانت البعثة الإدارية للمريخ قد أوضحت لمراقب اللقاء Jean Claude Niyongabo التعامل السئ الذي وجدته من نادي سيمبا، وخلال الإجتماع الفني كشف مراقب المباراة عن إيقاف نجم دفاع سيمبا باسكال واوا، ومن المنتظر ان يواجه المريخ في الثالثة من عصر الثلاثاء مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني بملعب بنجامين ماكيبا حيث يلعب اللقاء بدون حضور جماهيري بحسب مراقب اللقاء الذي أكد فقط أن الإتحاد الأفريقي سمح فقط بدخول "200" شخص للملعب مع تطبيق جميع الإحترازات وبرتكول الكاف الخاص بجائحة كورونا.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ناسف لعدم تغطية الجولة السابقة (الرابعة) في حينها
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*في الجولة السابقة انتقل المريخ لدار السلام لملاقاة سيمبا التنزاني وقد صاحبت هذه الرحلة أحداث كثيرة أهمها أبعاد ثمانية من العناصر الأساسية للمريخ بحجة المسحة الايجابية لفيروس كورونا قبل دقايق فقط من انطلاقة اللقاء وهم ( تمبش / كرنقو / رمضان / بخيت / توني / بكري /سيف الدمازين / التاج يعقوب) مما أحدث ربكة في اختيار التشكيلة وأثر على المعنويات مما أدى إلى تلقى المريخ لخسارة بثلاثية نظيفة بواقع هدفين في الشوط الأول وهدف في الشوط الثاني. واضعفت هذه النتيجة من حظوظ المريخ في الترقي للدور المقبل
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيلة المريخ التي لعبت المباراة:

منجد النيل - حمزة داؤود - ضياء الدين محجوب - أرنولد بانجا-احمد آدم بيبو - عمار طيفور - محمد الرشيد - وجدي عوض - دارين ماتوكس - سيف تيري

الإحتياط
احمد عبدالعظيم - محمد المصطفى - مصعب كردمان - صلاح نمر - محمد عبدالمنعم طبنجة - محمد عباس كنان
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نفتح ملف الجولة الخامسة وقبل الأخيرة
المريخ * الاهلي المصري
غدا السبت
الساعة الثالثة بتوقيت السودان 
ملعب استاد الهلال
المريخ يدخل اللقاء بنقطة واحدة 
والاهلي ب 7  نقاط في المركز الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يلعب بالأحمر الكامل
والاهلي بالرمادي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الاظ”هلي يرتدي الزي البديل أمام المريخ السوداني فى دوري الأبطال
#ووااوواا

يرتدي الاظ”هلي، زيه البديل المكون من القميص الرمادي والشورت الاظ”سود والجورب الاظ”سود، في مباراة المريخ السوداني المقرر اظ•قامتها في الثالثة عصر غد السبت، على اظ”ن يرتدي بطل السودان طاقم من اللون الاظ”حمر بالكامل، وفقا لما تم الاتفاق عليه في الاجتماع الفني للمباراة، الذي عقد صباح اليوم الجمعة، في مقر الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.

وتم خلال الاجتماع الاتفاق على الاظ”مور التنظيمية المتعلقة بالمباراة، من حيث موعد الوصول اظ•لى الملعب، وبدء عملية الاظ•حماء، كما تم الاتفاق على الاظ”لوان الخاصة بقمصان كل فريق.

ومن المقرر اظ”ن يرتدي الاظ”هلي زيه البديل المكون من القميص الرمادي والشورت الاظ”سود والجورب الاظ”سود، على اظ”ن يرتدي حارس المرمى طاقما من اللون الاظ”صفر بالكامل، ويرتدي فريق المريخ طاقما من اللون الاظ”حمر بالكامل.

وحضر الاجتماع الفني كل من سيد عبدالحفيظ، مدير الكرة، وسمير عدلي، المدير الاظ•داري، وماهر عبدالعزيز، وعمرو محسب، اظ•داريا الفريق. ويستعد الاظ”هلي لخوض مباراة مهمة اظ”مام المريخ السوداني غدا السبت، ضمن الجولة الخامسة من دور المجموعات لدوري اظ”بطال اظ•فريقيا،

ويسعى لتحقيق الفوز ورفع رصيده اظ•لى10 نقاط، وحسم التاظ”هل اظ•لى الدور التالي. ونجح الاظ”هلي في تحقيق فوز كبير خارج الديار، على فيتا كولب الكونغولي بثلاثية نظيفة، في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات في البطولة، ليحتل المركز الثاني في المجموعة الاظ”ولى، بعد خوض 4 مباريات، حقق الفوز في مباراتين منها اظ”مام المريخ السوداني بالقاهرة، وفيتا كلوب بالكونغو، وتعادل مع فيتا بالقاهرة، وتعرض لخسارة وحيدة من سيمبا في تنزانيا.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*قبل مباراة الغد المرتقبة.

أعلن نادي الأهلي المصري عن سلبية مسحة لاعبيه، التي خضعوا لها، الجمعة.


وقال طبيب نادي الأهلي المصري، أحمد أبو عبلة، بحسب الموقع الرسمي، إنّ نتيجة المسحة التي خضعت لها بعثة الفريق في السودان جاءت سلبية، وذلك استعدادا لمباراة المريخ المقرر إقامتها في الثالثة عصر غد السبت، على ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء في الجولة الخامسة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ويستقبل المريخ السوداني نظيره الأهلي المصري، السبت، ضمن المرحلة الخامسة من دور المجموعات لأبطال إفريقيا.

ويملك المريخ في جعبته نقطة،بالمركز الرابع بالمجموعة الأولى، فيما يتواجد الأهلي المصري في المركز الثاني.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*كشف “#سبورتاق” الظروف التي واجهت الطاقم الفني للمريخ بقيادة الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” وأدت إلى غياب بعض الأسماء عن توليفة الفريق الأساسية للقاء اليوم أمام الأهلي.


وبحسب المتابعات، فإن المدير الفني الإنجليزي – للمريخ وجد نفسه أمام خيارات اضطرارية ومحدودة في الخط الخلفي في ظل عدم إكتمال جاهزية الثنائي “حمزة داؤد وعماد الصيني” اللذان ظلا يخضعان إلى تدريبات خاصة طوال الفترة الماضية بصورة جعلتهما خارج حسابات لقاء اليوم.


وبحسب ما تحصل عليه “سبورتاق“، فإن “لي كلارك” عقد جلسة مطولة مع قائد الفريق “أمير كمال” بالأمس بعد عودة الأخير وانضمامه لمعسكر الفريق، وانتهت الجلسة باعتذار “كمال” عن المشاركة في لقاء اليوم نظراً لغيابه الطويل عن تدريبات المريخ بعد إيقافه من قبل مجلس الإدارة على خلفية الخلافات المالية وبالتالي عدم تواجده في تحضيرات الفريق لمباراة وعدم مشاركته في تدريبات تحت قيادة المدرب الإنجليزي إلاَّ في اليومين الماضيين.


وعانى المهاجم الجامايكي “دارين ماتوكس” من إصابة في أوتار الركبة خلال الفترة الماضية أبعدته عن التدريبات لخمسة أيام وبالتالي أثرت على جاهزيته البدنية رغم تماثله للشفاء.

فيما تم وضع برنامج إعداد بدني خاص لليوغندي “سعيدي” في الفترة الماضية بعد أن أبتعد لفترة ليست قصيرة بسبب كورونا
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيلة المريخ الرسمية لمباراة اليوم _ 

محمد مصطفى لحراسة المرمي
رباعي خط الدفاع 
 كرنقو / صلاح نمر  /تمبش /بخيت خميس /
ضياء الدين محجوب / محمد الرشيد ‘ 
رمضان عجب /السماني الصاوي / توني أودجو 
               ... سيف تيري ..

بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يقدم أفضل مبارياته في المجموعات ويضيع فوز تاريخي على الأهلي المصري ويكتفي بتعادل مخيب للآمال.
قدم المريخ السوداني مباراة رائعة وخاصة في الشوط الأول حيث تقدم بهدفين رائعين من رأسية الكابيتانو رمضان عجب من كرة ثابتة نفذها صلاح نمر بإتقان على رأس عجب الذي وضع الكرة في الزاوية البعيدة الشناوي. واردفه سيف تيري بالهدف الثاني من انفراد كامل بالشناوي من تمريرة ولا اروع من النيجيري توني ادجو. وكان بالامكان أن يسجل المريخ الثالث من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع سيف تيري الا ان رمضان عجب وضع الكرة خارج الثلاث خشبات وذلك قبل نهاية الشوط الاول بدقيقة واحدة فقط. حيث كان لضياع هذه الركلة الأثر النفسي على الفريقين في الشوط الثاني حيث كان في صالح الأهلي الذي عاد من بعيد خلال العشرة دقائق الأخيرة بهدفين الأول من ركلة جزاء ارتكبه كرنقو نجح بدر بنون من ترجمتها لهدف اول في الدقيقة 80  وفي الدقيقة 93 أدرك ياسر إبراهيم التعادل للضيوف  برأسية  من عكسية أفشة في ظل عدم الرقابة من الدفاع وعدم خروج الحارس محمد مصطفى من مرماه
بهذه النتيجة ودع المريخ البطولة رسميا وتأهل الأهلي كثاني للمجموعة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الحارس محمد مصطفى لم يكن في مستوى المباراة يفتقد للخبرة اخذ كرت أصفر مجاني في ركلة الجزاء رغم تنبيهات الحكم الإثيوبي الطويل لم يلتزم بالتوجيه وخرج من الخط ولو تصدى الركلة كان بالإمكان أن يطرد بالبطاقة الثانية. في الهدف الثاني  كان بالإمكان أن يخرج من مرماه ويستلم الكرة بارتياح الا انه وقف متفرجا على خط المرمى.
ضياع ركلة الجزاء إثر على أداء الفريق كثيرا ولو كتب له النجاح لخقق المريخ انتصارا تاريخيا على الأهلي.
الشوط الثاني كرنقو كان خارج التغطية حنى قبل ارتكابه ركلة الجزاء ارتكب خطأ فادح وأظن أن مخزونه اللياقي نفذ كان على المدرب إدخال التاج يعقوب بدلا عنه أو إعادة رمضان للطرف اليمين.
بخيت وادجو وطيفور ورمضان وتيري ومحمد الرشيد ادو مباراة رائعة
                        	*

----------


## Arif M

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحريف
					

الحارس محمد مصطفى لم يكن في مستوى المباراة يفتقد للخبرة اخذ كرت أصفر مجاني في ركلة الجزاء رغم تنبيهات الحكم الإثيوبي الطويل لم يلتزم بالتوجيه وخرج من الخط ولو تصدى الركلة كان بالإمكان أن يطرد بالبطاقة الثانية. في الهدف الثاني  كان بالإمكان أن يخرج من مرماه ويستلم الكرة بارتياح الا انه وقف متفرجا على خط المرمى.
ضياع ركلة الجزاء إثر على أداء الفريق كثيرا ولو كتب له النجاح لخقق المريخ انتصارا تاريخيا على الأهلي.
الشوط الثاني كرنقو كان خارج التغطية حنى قبل ارتكابه ركلة الجزاء ارتكب خطأ فادح وأظن أن مخزونه اللياقي نفذ كان على المدرب إدخال التاج يعقوب بدلا عنه أو إعادة رمضان للطرف اليمين.
بخيت وادجو وطيفور ورمضان وتيري ومحمد الرشيد ادو مباراة رائعة



بالجد خسارة كبيرة المفروض 4 صفر فى الشوط الأول..نحتاج لحارس مرمي الهدف الثاتي غلطة الحارس و كل اللاعبيبن. كورة داخل خط ستة و الحارس كان ممكن يطلع من المرمي ويطلع الكورة.. 4 من لاعبية الأهلي كانو مع مدافع مريخي واحد منهم الجاب القون.بقية لاعبي المريخ واقفين داخل ال 18 من غير مراقية اي لاعب..حتي ما كان فى تغطية لمجدي أفشة أخد راحته للاخر قبل عكس الكورة..المفروض كان دخول التاج بدل بكرى عشان يلعب ارتكاز تالت او طرف يمين فى ربع الساعىة الأخيرة..ايجابيات المباراة اللاعب طيفور لاعب ارتكاز عصري المفروض يكون اساسي من اليوم..و اللاعب بخيت خميس كان نجم.
لا بعد من تسجيل حارس مرمي لان التلاتة ما نافعين..نشوف الحارس ماكسيم فودجو لو فى طريقة لانو عنده الجنسية السودانية و تسجيل الحارس احمد بيتر...لو ابو عشرين واقف كان طلع القون التاني الله لا يكسبك يا سوداكال
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*مباريات الجولة الاخيرة :-
المجموعة الأولى 
فيتاكلوب * المريخ 
الاهلي * سيمبا
المجموعة الثانية 
مازيمبي *الهلال
صن داونز * شباب بلوزداد

الوداد * بترو اتليتيكو
حوريا كوناكري * كايزر شيف 
المجموعة الرابعة 
الترجي * مولودية
الزمالك * تونغيت
المجموعة الثالثة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*فريقنا الأول لكرة القدم يتجه نحو ملعب المباراة بعد تسلمه لنتائج فحوصات كورونا و التى جاءت سلبية لجميع اللاعبين.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*لي  كلارك : الفريق يتحسن بأستمرار و نستهدف الفوز على فيتا كلوب في مباراة الغد، اعمل على مشروع جديد رفقة الفريق نسعى فيه للتطور لنكون في اعلى مستوى بحلول الموسم القادم.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يودع أبطال أفريقيا بخسارة جديدة.
ودع المريخ أبطال أفريقيا بخسارة جديدة أمام فيتا كلوب الكنغولي بملعب الشهداء بالعاصمة كينشاسا . تقدم الفريق الكنغولي بالهدف الأول مبكرا وذلك بخطأ فادِحٍ من الحارس محمد المصطفي. وأدرك النيجيري تونى اديجوماري التعادل للمريخ بتمريرة رائعة من سيف تيري. وأهدر بعده سيف تيري انفراد تام بالمرمى. كَما أضاع صلاح نمر فرصة من داخل الخط. وفي الشوط الثاني ومن هجمة لفيتا وفي ظل عدم الرقابة تسلل مهاجم الكنغولي إلى داخل الخط وأحرز الهدف الثاني وفي الدقايق العشر الأخيرة من اللقاء حول الفريق الكنغولي ركلة ركنية للمريخ إلى هجمة مرتدة سريعة ومنظمة أحرز منها الهدف الثالث انتهى عليها المباراة.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*التشكيلة التي لعبت اللقاء
محمد المصطفى 
بخيت خميس. صلاح نمر. أمير كمال. التاج يعقوب 
ضياء محجوب. محمد الرشيد. السماني الصاوي 
تونى. سيف تيري. رمضان عجب
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*بالنتيجة تذيل المريخ المجموعة الأولى بنقطتين فقط من ست مباريات بالتعادل امام كل من سيمبا والاهلي والخسارة من فيتا كلوب ذهاب واياب والاهلي في القاهرة وسيمبا في دار السلام.
فيما حل فيتا كلوب في المركز الثالث بسبع نقاط ورافق المريخ خارج البطولة. فيما تأهل سيمبا التنزاني متصدرا المجموعة ب13 نقطة والاهلي ثانيا ب 11 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*نتائج الجولة الأخيرة لكل المجموعات :-
المجموعة الأولى
فيتاكلوب (3)* المريخ(1)
الاهلي (1) * سيمبا (0)
المجموعة الثانية
مازيمبي (2) *الهلال (1)
صن داونز (0)* شباب بلوزداد (2)
المجموعة الثالثة
الوداد (2) * بترو اتليتيكو (0)
حوريا كوناكري)(2) * كايزر شيف (2)
المجموعة الرابعة
الترجي (1) * مولودية (1)
الزمالك (4) * تونغيت (1)
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ترتيب الفرق بعد نهاية الجولة الأخيرة
ظ،/ سيمبا التنزاني 13 نقطة
2/ الاهلي المصري 11  نقطة 
3/ فيتاكلوب الكنغولي 7 نقاط 
4/ المريخ السوداني نقطتين
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الثانية
1/صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي 13 نقطة 
2/ شباب بلوزداد الجزائري 9نقاط
3/مازيمبي الكنغولي 5 نقاط 
4/ الهلال السوداني 4 نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الثالثة
1/الوداد المغربي 13 نقطة 
2/كايزر شيف الجنوب أفريقي 9 نقاط 
3/حورياكوناكري الغيني 9نقاط 
4/بترواتليتيكو الانغولي نقطة واحدة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المجموعة الرابعة
1/ الترجي التونسي 11 نقطة 
2/مولودية الجزائر 9 نقاط 
3/الزمالك المصري 8نقاط
4/ تونغيت السنغالي 4نقاط
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*بالتوفيق للاحمر الوهاج مريخ الأمة في لقاء اليوم امام صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي في أول لقاء له في دوري المجموعات
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيلة المريخ ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ الأساسية لمواجهة اليوم أمام صن داونز الجنوب أفريقي ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½ï؟½

منجد النيل 

مصطفي كرشوم 
عماد الصيني 
بخيت خميس

أحمد بيبو 
ضياء الدين محجوب 
محمد الرشيد 
عمار طيفور
رمضان عجب

توني إدجوماريجوي 
الجزولي نوح
يلعب المدرب الانجليزي كلارك ب 3/
/5/2
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يهزم نده الهلال بهدفين مقابل هدف
ضمن الجولة الثالثة لمباريات المجموعات لأبطال أفريقيا 2022م حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا على نده الهلال بهدفي نجمه المتوهج والمتخصص  في شباك الهلال السماني الصاوي على مدار الشوطين. الهدف الاول من خطأ للحارس ابو عشرين الذي فشل في السيطرة على الكرة المعكوسةمن الكاميروني توماس فوضعها  السماني بكل سهولة داخل الشباك. وفي الشوط الثاني ومن كرة توغل فيها النيجيري توني من الجهة اليسرى ومرر كرة رائعة السماني الذي اطلق صاروخ لا يصد ولا يرد داخل المرمى. بعده استمر اللقاء سجالا حتى أعلن الحكم الجزائري عن نهاية اللقاء بفوز المريخ واعتلائه الصدارة مؤقتا  باربعة نقاط من مباراتين فيما تجمد الهلال بنقطة واحدة من ثلاث مباريات. لعب للمريخ كل من :-
منجد النيل
الكاميروني توماس / حمزة داؤود /كرشوم /بخيت خميس
عمار طيفور /الصيني/السماني الصاوي
الجزولي نوح /رمضان عجب /توني
تلقى كل من منجد النيل والتاج يعقوب والصيني البطاقة الصفراء
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*تشكيلة المريخ أمام الأهلي
منجد النيل
توماس باوك /حمزة داؤود /مصطفى كرشوم /بخيت خميس.
محمد الرشيد /عمار طيفور /عماد الصيني
توني ايدجوماري/رمضان عجب /السماني الصاوي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله للمريخ اليوم ونتمنى أن يحقق الانتصار على الأهلي المصري بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نواصل في توثيق مشاركات المريخ في البطولات الافريقية
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*دوري أبطال أفريقيا موسم 2022 _. 2023
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*يشارك المريخ في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا هذا الموسم من الدور التمهيدي.
حيث يواجه بطل جيبوتي أرتا سولار، بجيبوتي في مباراة الذهاب يوم 11/9/2022
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*المريخ يستهل مشاركته في بطولة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لهذا الموسم بالفوز على مضيفه أرتا سولار الجيبوتي بهدفين مقابل هدف
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*ريمونتادا مريخية تسقط ارتا سولار في الأراضي الجيبوتية


نجح المريخ في تدشين مشواره في النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال افريقيا بفوز ثمين خارج أرضه على مضيفه الجيبوتي ارتا سولار بنتيجة هدفين مقابل هدف.

ابناء التونسي “غازي الغرايري” انهوا شوط اللعب الأول متأخرين في النتيجة بهدف نظيف نتج من خطأ دفاعي.

وفي شوط اللعب الثاني ، انعشت التبديلات الأداء الهجومي للمريخ بعد دخول كل من “السماني الصاوي” و”الجزولي نوح” إلى جانب “مازن محمدين” في الطرف الأيسر ، ثم الكونغولي “اريك كمبالي” في المقدمة الهجومية ، لينجح المهاجم الكونغولي القادم من الإكسبريس “كمبالي” في ادراك التعادل للمريخ بضربة رأسية ، قبل عشر دقائق من نهاية اللقاء ، وفي الدقيقة الأخيرة سجل المريخ هدف الفوز عبر مدافع الفريق الجيبوتي بالخطأ في مرماه لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين مقابل هدف.


النتيجة وضعت المريخ على مقربة من التأهل للدور الأول قبل لقاء الإياب بملعب بحر دار السبت المقبل.
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*🔴 تشكيلة المريخ التي لعبت مباراة الأمس..

⚫ محمد المصطفى ، نمر ، كرشوم ، بخيت خميس ، حمزة داؤود ، محمد الرشيد ، التكت ، خوسيه ماكايا ، رمضان عجب ، اولفيه بومال ، موسس ايدو .✔
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*التبديلات
خروج حمزة داؤود /موسيس /بومال /التكت 
ودخول
 مازن محمدين /السماني /الجزولي /كمبالي
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*التبديلات
خروج حمزة داؤود /موسيس /بومال /التكت 
ودخول
 مازن محمدين /السماني /الجزولي /كمبالي
*

----------


## الحريف

*  كبد الحقيقة  د.مزمل أبو القاسم"

 ريمونتادا في أول المشوار.. تسعد الأنصارâ­گ
الزعيم يتقدر ويتبختر في سواحل البحر الأحمر 

* الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه.
* الحمد لله آناء الليل وأطراف النهار.
* الحمد لله كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه.
* الحمد لله عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته.
* الحمد لله عدد كل شيء.
* الحمد لله ملء كل شيء.
* الحمد لله عدد ما خلق وملء ما خلق.
* الحمد لله عدد ما أحصى كتابه.
* الحمد لله الذي منّ علينا بنصره المؤزر.
* حمداً كثيراً طيباً مباركاً فيه.
* بحمد الله وتوفيقه عاد الزعيم (سيد البلد) من جيبوتي منتصراً ومتوجاً بأكاليل الغار، بعد أن تأخر بهدف مبكر.
* ريمونتادا حمراء بلون الدم من سواحل البحر الأحمر.
* هدفان من نار.. في عقر الدار.
* تأخر المريخ فلم يهتز لاعبوه، ولم تتزعزع ثقتنا في قدرتهم على العودة من بعيد.
* وقد كان بحمد الله.
* الهدف الأول برأسية نارية من برج الفاتح (الكنغولي المجنس) إريك كيمبالي بعد (أسيست) خيالي من بخيت خميس.
* والثاني نيران صديقة بعد عكسية متقنة من (رمضان وندرفل)!
* فوز من ذهب في الوقت الصعب.
* انتصار عزيز بغض النظر عن هوية المنافس، لأن فوز أنديتنا خارج القواعد في البطولات الإفريقية لا يحدث إلا نادراً.
* بحمد الله قطع الزعيم نصف مشوار التأهل إلى الدور الأول، بعد أن عانى ما عانى لتعويض هدف مبكر نتج عن هفوة لم تتكرر.

* أجمل ما حدث في مباراة الأمس أن معنويات فرسان المريخ لم تتأثر بذلك الهدف المفاجئ، فواصلوا سيطرتهم المطلقة على الملعب، وتناقلوا الكرة برشاقة وابتعدوا عن آفة اللعب الطويل، وحاصروا الخصوم من كل الجوانب، واقتحموا منطقته بالعمق والأطراف.

* بلغت نسبة الاستحواذ على الكرة في الحصة الأولى قرابة السبعين في المائة، وعابها أنها كانت سلبية لأن المريخ عجز عن استغلالها لتهديد مرمى الخصوم.

* تبدل الحال في الحصة الثانية بضغط قوي وهجوم مركز وفرص متتالية وغزوات من العمق والطرفين، بتمريرات قصيرة ومركزة، أنهت جلد لاعبي أرت سولار وتسببت في الانهيار.

* ولأن كثرة الضرب تفك اللحام فقد كان طبيعياً أن تتهاوى دفاعات الفريق الجيبوتي في خواتيم المباراة، بعد أن خندق الفريق في معظم أوقاتها، ساعياً إلى حماية شباكه من الاختراق بالحمم الحمراء، ولكن هيهات.
* لن نفرط في لوم التونسي غازي الغراريري على غياب النجاعة الهجومية في الحصة الأولى، لأنه أحسن ضبط الأوتار وتصحيح الأخطاء بتبديلات متميزة في شوط المدربين.

* بها حول أسلوب لعب المريخ من 1:3:2:4 إلى 2:5:3، ودفع ببدلاء ناجحين، برز منهم الفنان السماني الصاوي الذي أدى دور صانع الألعاب باقتدار، وبرج الفاتح إريك كيمبالي الذي مارس هوايته المحببة في التسجيل بالرأس، والجزولي نوح الذي أنهك مدافعي سولار بانطلاقاته القوية حتى أجبر قلب الدفاع على ارتكاب خطأ فادح كفل للمريخ الظفر بالنتيجة، ومنهم الظهير الأيسر مازن محمدين الذي عذب الدفاع الجيبوتي بطلعاته الهجومية القوية في الناحية اليسرى للمريخ.

* وكانت المحصلة انتصاراً عزيزاً، وفوزاً مفرحاً، قدم له الزعيم نفسه في استهلالية مشواره الإفريقي كأفضل ما يكون.
* كما أسلفنا فقد أعجبنا في مريخ الأمس عدم الاستعجال في تطوير الهجمات، والابتعاد عن الإرسال العشوائي الطويل للمهاجمين، وتعزيز دور خط الوسط في بناء الهجمات بالتمرير القصير.
* ذلك بخلاف النجاح الباهر في امتصاص صدمة الهدف المبكر، وتحويل التأخر في النتيجة إلى فوز مفرح.

* وبخلاف التأكد من ارتفاع المردود اللياقي لنجوم المريخ، بدليل أنهم سيطروا على الملعب تماماً وحولوا الهزيمة إلى انتصار جميل في خواتيم زمن المباراة.
* تلك شيم الأندية الكبيرة.
* لو كان لنا مأخذ وحيد على الغرايري فيتمثل في إقدامه على الدفع بالنيجيري موسز قبل اكتمال جاهزيته البدنية، سيما وأنه كان آخر المنضمين لمعسكر الإعداد، على حساب (النفاثة) كيمبالي.
* شاهدنا كيف عادت الخطورة الغائبة في عقب دخول الكنغولي في الحصة الثانية، وكيف نجح كيمبالي في إنهاك المدافعين وكيف استغل بنيته القوية وقامته الفارعة في تحويل الكرات العالية لزملائه، وكيف عدل الكفة بأجمل هدف.

* قد نجد العذر للتونسي على اعتبار أن الموسم ما زال في بداياته وأنه ما زال في طور تحسس قدرات لاعبيه الجدد، لكن كيمبالي تحديداً تنطبق عليه مقولة (الخريف اللين).. لأننا شاهدناه مع ناديه السابق (الإكسبريس اليوغندي) ووقفنا على مستواه قبل انضمامه للمريخ، لذلك ناشدنا مدرب المريخ ومجلسه بضرورة ضمه، عندما رفضه  الغرايري وأعاده من حيث أتى أول مرة.
* مهاجم قوي وموهوب وصغير السن (22 عاماً فقط)، كتبنا في هذه المساحة أنه يمكن أن يخدم المريخ عشر سنوات مقبلة.
* الحمد لله أنه لم يخذلنا،واستهل مشواره بهدف غالٍ، دخل به قلوب أنصار الزعيم من أوسع الأبواب.
* نجزم أن الغرايري سيعزز ثقته فيه بإشراكه أساسياً في مقبل المباريات.
* لن نتسرع في الحكم على النيجيري موسز والكاميروني بومال، علماً أن الأخير قدم لمحات جميلة أكدت ارتفاع قدراته الفنية، لكن الثنائي بعيد في ما يبدو عن الجاهزية البدنية اللازمة لخوض مثل هذه المباريات.
* قدم لاعبو المريخ في مجملهم مباراةً رائعة، سيما في خط الدفاع الذي أفلح في إلغاء خطورة الفيل الإيفواري سالمون كالو، وزميله المحترف السنغالي.
* ولولا الهفوة غير المبررة التي نتج عنها هدف أرتا سولار الوحيد لمنحنا مدافعي الزعيم بقيادة التايغر والكرشوم ومن خلفهما الحارس محمد المصطفى العلامة الكاملة.
* كذلك أكدت مباراة الأمس أن المريخ كسب لاعب ارتكاز (رقم 6) من أعلى طراز، ونقصد به الأنغولي خوسيه ماكايا الذي شكل كلمة السر في شكل المريخ المميز أمس، بهدوئه الشديد وتميزه في مهارتي الاستلام والتمرير، وقدراته العالية في استعادة الكرات من الخصوم من دون ارتكاب مخالفات، وابتعاده عن الإرسال الطويل.
* لعب ماكايا في محور الوسط بامتياز تام، وقدم نفسه في أبهى صورة، وأكد بأدائه العالي أن معاناة المريخ المتطاولة في خانة محور الارتكاز ولت بغير رجعة والحمد لله.
* غني عن القول أن المريخ لم يتأهل بعد، وأن كرة القدم معروفة بجنونها وتمردها على الحسابات المسبقة، لذلك ينبغي على مدرب المريخ وفرسانه تناسي نتيجة مباراة الأمس، واعتبارها كأن لم تكن، والتركيز على لقاء الإياب المقام بعد أقل أسبوع من الآن.
* قطع الزعيم ثلثي المشوار لكنه لم يرتقي إلى الدور الأول بعد.
* نريد مشاهدة الأفضل في بحر دار.
* تهانينا لرفاق رمضان وندرفل وللجهاز الفني بقيادة الغرايري وللجهاز الإداري بقيادة كابيلا والنفطي، وللمجلس بقيادة القنصل حازم الذي حرص على مرافقة أبنائه إلى جيبوتي كي يساندهم ويدعمهم معنوياً.
* والتهاني تمتد لجموع الصفوة الذين سعدوا بالاستهلالية القوية والفوز المفرح، سيما وأنه تحقق في الزمن الصعب وبعد طول معاناة.
* الأحمر يتبختر.. في سواحل البحر الأحمر.
آخر الحقائق
* فوز مستحق للزعيم.
* مكمن جماله أنه أتى بعد طول معاناة.
* مطلوب الأفضل في اللقاء المقبل سيما وأن لاعبي المريخ سيدخلونه بأعصاب أهدأ وتركيز أكبر.
* التحفيز بعد التأهل.
* انتصرنا ولم نعبر بعد.
* لكننا فرحنا وسعدنا بالمستوى العام للفريق.
* غياب النجاعة الهجومية لشوط كامل ينبغي أن يحصل على اهتمام الغرايري ومساعديه.
* لم يصنع المريخ طيلة الحصة الأولى إلا فرصة واحدة، في أول دقيقة.
* بعدها شاب البطء أداء الفريق، وعانى من عدم قدرته على اختراق الحصون الجيبوتية.
* انتصار مهم بغض النظر عن مستوى الخصم.
* أكدت مباراة الأمس أن الفارق بين الفريقين كبير وشاسع.
* فارق في القدرات والخبرات لم يفلح نجوم سولار الكبار في ردمه.
* في إثيوبيا تعرض الهلال للهزيمة أمام سانت جورج الذي قدم شوطاً أول شكل به كابوساً للهلال قبل أن يتراجع في الحصة الثانية.
* لم نشاهد (الهلولة) التي صدع بها إعلام الهلال رؤوسنا عن محترفيه الجدد وفريقه القاهر.
* دفاع الهلال كان مفتوحاً على مصراعيه في الحصة الأولى، ولو أحسن مهاجمو الفريق الإثيوبي استغلال الفرص التي سنحت لهم لتعرض الهلال إلى هزيمة منكرة.
* سيكون في مقدور الفرقة الزرقاء عبور سانت جورج، لكننا نشك في قدرتها على الصمود أمام الشباب التنزاني.
* سحق اليانغا خصمه (زعلان بطل جنوب السودان) برباعية نارية.
* فيها تألق المرعب كالالا وسجل هاتريك ساخن.
* وأضاف الموهوب فيصل سالوم الهدف الرابع.
* آخر خبر: مشروع العليقي يا (جاز) الضلع.
                        	*

----------

